# 1.1 jetzt schon mit 1.05



## Ascían (6. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

wie es aussieht hat Mythic beschlossen, den "Wunderpatch" 1.1 vorzuziehen, und seine Inhalte größtenteils schon in Patch 1.05 zu bringen.
Die Patchnotes sind jetzt schon laut Mark Jacobs 17 Seiten lang und "still growing".

Erste Hinweise auf 1.05:

US-Herald VN-Boards


Als "Teaser" hat Mark Jacobs schon verraten, das der Squigtreiba unter anderem über 30 Änderungen erfahren hat, von denen in 80% der Fälle "Schaden der Fertigkeit wurde erhöht" zu lesen sein wird. Auch CC wird massiv geändert.

Edit: Die Patchnotes zum Klassenpatch sind auf Warhammeralliance.com und im US-Herald zu lesen. Der Patch kommt erstmal auf den PTR.


----------



## Tic0 (6. November 2008)

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Patchnotes.

Ob der BW auch 30x "Schaden wurde erhöht" lesen wird? ;p


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Sup,

Na hoff ich doch =P oder zumindest nicht: Schaden wurde gesengt.

Am besten sollten sie die skalierung mit int pushen ! >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (6. November 2008)

Ich hoffe nur, dass sie den Items für Feuerzauberer endlich die Stats mit Kampfgeschick und so nen Gedöns was man nicht braucht weg nehmen. Das nervt einfach nur, wenn du auf nem Item statt Int Kampfgeschick oder Stärke hast...


----------



## Tiegars (6. November 2008)

Moin,

wow die geben aber Gas^^ Das liest man gerne. Da kenne ich andere Firmen da kommt ein Patch alle 2 Monate *gg

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

hört sich super an hoffenw ir mal,dass sie auch das server-changen
vorziehen das ist ihr wirkliches problem!


----------



## Modrip (6. November 2008)

ich kann nur hoffen das sie esmit den Klassennerfs nicht alzu doll übertrieben und den selben fehler wie in daoc machen. Was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube. Da sie es sich nicht leisten können Leute zu vergraulen kurz vor dem wow Addon, so hoffe ich jedenfalls


----------



## joekay (6. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> ich kann nur hoffen das sie esmit den Klassennerfs nicht alzu doll übertrieben und den selben fehler wie in daoc machen. Was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube. Da sie es sich nicht leisten können Leute zu vergraulen kurz vor dem wow Addon, so hoffe ich jedenfalls



Wenn alle Klassen gebufft werden, bis auf die die einen Nerf nötig hätten passts auch. Ein Buff für den Squig Treiba bedeutet schon mal einen Nerf für den BW.


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass sie den Items für Feuerzauberer endlich die Stats mit Kampfgeschick und so nen Gedöns was man nicht braucht weg nehmen. Das nervt einfach nur, wenn du auf nem Item statt Int Kampfgeschick oder Stärke hast...




haha... notiz für mich: Ein Feuerzauberer beklagt sich darüber, dass kampfgeschick auf seinem gear drauf ist. ich bin gespannt ob er, falls dies im nächsten patch implementiert wird, bald fordern wird dass melees generft werden.


----------



## Ascían (6. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> haha... notiz für mich: Ein Feuerzauberer beklagt sich darüber, dass kampfgeschick auf seinem gear drauf ist. ich bin gespannt ob er, falls dies im nächsten patch implementiert wird, bald fordern wird dass melees generft werden.



Das gleiche habe ich auch grade gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer aus seinem BW einen imba-damage-dealer machen möchte, sollte bedenken dass tote Feuerzauberer wenig Schaden machen. 
Also auch +Leben und +Kampfgeschick mitskillen/equippen, denn man hat dann mehr Hitpoints und kann Melees auch mal parieren dank +Kampfgeschick.


----------



## Depak (6. November 2008)

hm ich bin ja nur froh, dass ich diesmal mehr als nur einen char hochgezogen habe.
wenn meine dunkle ahnung stimmt, dann werde ich wohl einen bestimmten char auf eis legen, da er evt. nicht mehr das ist was er war.

(spekulationen welche karriere gemeint ist erlaubt; kommentar dazu gibts keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Modrip (6. November 2008)

was sie an dem Feuermagier bzw. der Zauberin ändern dürfte wohl das interessanteste werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich kann mit eigentlich nur eine Reduzierung des Burstdamages vorstellen, allerdings mit Erhöhung der Überlebungschancen.



> wenn meine dunkle ahnung stimmt, dann werde ich wohl einen bestimmten char auf eis legen, da er evt. nicht mehr das ist was er war.



ich kann mir denken welche Klasse du meinst, aber wie gesagt kurz vor dem Wow addon werden sie sich keine Spieler vergraulen. Sollte sie es doch machen, bin auch ich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

die klassen sets müssen aber wirklich überarbeitet werden was nütz mir
als WL wille und int auf meiner ausrüstung wenn ich dafür viel zu wenig +stärke
und +leben draufhabe!



Depak schrieb:


> hm ich bin ja nur froh, dass ich diesmal mehr als nur einen char hochgezogen habe.
> wenn meine dunkle ahnung stimmt, dann werde ich wohl einen bestimmten char auf eis legen, da er evt. nicht mehr das ist was er war.
> 
> (spekulationen welche karriere gemeint ist erlaubt; kommentar dazu gibts keinen
> ...


 der BW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Depak (6. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> ich kann nur hoffen das sie esmit den Klassennerfs nicht alzu doll übertrieben und den selben fehler wie in daoc machen. Was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube. Da sie es sich nicht leisten können Leute zu vergraulen kurz vor dem wow Addon, so hoffe ich jedenfalls



lach oh ja ^^ ich erinner mich leider noch zu gut an den nerf vom berserker.
hat man den nach dem nerf gespielt, wusste man was es bedeutet ne überflüssige klasse zu spielen.


----------



## Depak (6. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> was sie an dem Feuermagier bzw. der Zauberin ändern dürfte wohl das interessanteste werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mag sein, aber ich wollte von anfang an eine glaskanone spielen. ist das nicht mehr erfüllt müsste ich wieder die klasse wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (6. November 2008)

Selbst wenn der Schaden des BW halbiert werden würde wäre er nicht überflüssig.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. November 2008)

Das ist eine schöne News kurz vor dem Wochenende. Bin mal gespannt wie die Änderungen im Detail aussehen und ob man in zukunft dann auch die bis dato wenig attraktiven Skills in sein Gameplay nützlich einbauen kann. Und bei über 17 Seiten Patch Notes hat man auch ne alternative zu den von der US Wahl Dominierten Sonntagsausgabe der Tageszeitungen :-)


----------



## Punischer240 (6. November 2008)

also ich bin dafür dase den feuermagier schwächen hatte gestern im t3 tor anroc über 200.000 dmg gemacht und bei ordies sind da kimmer min 4 dabei dan kan sich einer vorstellen wer hier verloren hat


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür dase den feuermagier schwächen hatte gestern im t3 tor anroc über 200.000 dmg gemacht und bei ordies sind da kimmer min 4 dabei dan kan sich einer vorstellen wer hier verloren hat



finde ich nicht, ich bin eher dafür den geheilten wert zu erhöhen um als heiler dagegen halten zu können ;-)


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür dase den feuermagier schwächen hatte gestern im t3 tor anroc über 200.000 dmg gemacht und bei ordies sind da kimmer min 4 dabei dan kan sich einer vorstellen wer hier verloren hat



/sign AoE ist ohne frage zu stark.
den direkten und auch Dot schaden sollten sie nicht nerfen da wir als ranged ja zum tank nuken da sind..und das jetzt schon nich ganz einfach is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..naja egal, spieler werden immer ihre hassklasse brauchen von daher ... ^^

mit n bisschen glück dürft ihr bald alle den Squiggi hassen, hf dabei xD

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> mit n bisschen glück dürft ihr bald alle den Squiggi hassen, hf dabei xD



Den hasse ich jetzt schon manchmal. Der mit seinen kleinen Pfeilchen dauer Beschuss geht mir immer auf die Nerven!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> finde ich nicht, ich bin eher dafür den geheilten wert zu erhöhen um als heiler dagegen halten zu können ;-)



ne ganz sicher ned heiler sind genau passend so wenn nicht sogar n bisschen Op!

es gibt auch noch andere DD die vl denn geheilten wert nicht so einfach mit schaden aufwiegen!



DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Den hasse ich jetzt schon manchmal. Der mit seinen kleinen Pfeilchen dauer Beschuss geht mir immer auf die Nerven!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 die sind mir die liebsten opfer machen ned soviel dmg und 
sind schön klein da fühlt man sich so mächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> /sign AoE ist ohne frage zu stark.
> den direkten und auch Dot schaden sollten sie nicht nerfen da wir als ranged ja zum tank nuken da sind..und das jetzt schon nich ganz einfach is
> 
> 
> ...



also verkehrter hätte deine aussage nicht sein können... es wundert mich da du offensichtlich selbst feuermagier spielst...

Playing with Fire muss generft werden und nicht etwa AoE schaden... ich als heiler kann dir nur sagen ich bin froh so lange es AoE-Gimps unter euch feuermagiern gibt, die ihr ganzes potential verballern, da sie nur auf die schadenstabelle am schluss gucken und dann super stolz sind. AoE ist NUR dann stark wenn die gegner grottig sind oder man 1-2 magnetos hat. ansonsten ist playing with fire + singletarget nuking angesagt. AoE ist locker wegheilbar, auch wenn es insgesammt mehr schaden macht, da ich mit hots und gruppenheal viel weniger stress habe und erst noch effizienter bin.

das gleiche gilt übrigens für maschinisten und magusse, die nicht magnet geskillt haben weil sie dann weniger schaden machen würden...


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> die sind mir die liebsten opfer machen ned soviel dmg und
> sind schön klein da fühlt man sich so mächtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komplexe :X ? *scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=P *

hmm lustigerweise zünde ich alles gerne an außer die klassen die ich eigentlich laut mythic anzünden soll :tanks.

epic fail ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> es gibt auch noch andere DD die vl denn geheilten wert nicht so einfach mit schaden aufwiegen!



Darum gibts assist-trains / teamplay / heilerrupt durch kick + tankrupt / heilwirkungsdebuff etc.
Komm mal ins T4 Gebiet dann weisst du was ich meine -.-


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

stimmt aber aoe kann in bestimmten situationen sicher auch ganz nützlich sein!



zadros schrieb:


> Darum gibts assist-trains / teamplay / heilerrupt durch kick + tankrupt / heilwirkungsdebuff etc.
> Komm mal ins T4 Gebiet dann weisst du was ich meine -.-


 ja ich bin noch nicht im t4 (erst t3) aber heiler wären zb zu stark wenn sie nen
stoffie raufheilen könnten,der von 2 melee beharkt wird!
ich finde die heiler *ok*!


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> also verkehrter hätte deine aussage nicht sein können... es wundert mich da du offensichtlich selbst feuermagier spielst...



Ok du hast mich erwischt, ich bin einer von denen die wissen das single nukes viel besser sind ..und ja ich bin auch n dotter >.<

aber wenn sie was nerfen wollen damit die leute ruhig sind ( die leute gucken nur auf dmg dealed)
dann nerfed AoE !!!

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## mdee (6. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Also den Patch erwarte ich ja mal mit spannung...

(ironieein) *und zu den jammerern mit zuviel und zuwenig DMG, Leben usw... lernt mit dem umzugehen was ihr habt und spielt zusammen.* (ironieaus)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist es eigentlich egal wer wieviel Schaden macht... am Ende eines Scenarios ist das eh nur ein Virtueller *Schw....*vergleich, mir ist wichtig das wir nach Möglichkeiten gewonnen haben. Taktik geht vor Schaden, das ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger und es hat sich schon sehr oft als Wahr erwiesen.

Gruss


----------



## Ascían (6. November 2008)

Latut Mark Jacobs werden fast gar keine Fähigkeiten in ihren Werten reduziert, man hebt nur bei vielen Klassen die Schadenswerte an um anzugleichen. Btw, grade im ORVR von einer Sorc geONEhittet worden o.O


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Latut Mark Jacobs werden fast gar keine Fähigkeiten in ihren Werten reduziert, man hebt nur bei vielen Klassen die Schadenswerte an um anzugleichen. Btw, grade im ORVR von einer Sorc geONEhittet worden o.O



dann bist du gimp O.o

DAS geht mal garnicht ausser die war 31 und du lvl 18 mit 0 resis und 0 leben und 0 toughness ... selbst dann macht die maximal 2400 schaden mit der voll ausgebauten spec tree 4er moral


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

lol? o.O

die war aber dann sicher ziemlich gut eq oder du hattest ieinen malus auf dir!


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

mdee schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal wer wieviel Schaden macht... am Ende eines Scenarios ist das eh nur ein Virtueller *Schw....*vergleich, mir ist wichtig das wir nach Möglichkeiten gewonnen haben. Taktik geht vor Schaden, das ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger und es hat sich schon sehr oft als Wahr erwiesen.



jup da geb ich dir recht, aber...

man sollte als DD schon seinen zweck erfüllen, das bedeutet nich dmg dealed, sondern -> leute umgehauen-am besten heiler und DD's in eigen reihen- ( was natürlich auch dmg machen beinhalted), ich hoffe du verstehst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

war wahrscheinlich im T2 RvR als huhn -.-

mit 33 hat man rund 4500 Leben und selbst eine 40er sorc mit 850 intelligenz macht keine 4500 schaden mit nem 100 schwarze magie crit bolt!


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Ok du hast mich erwischt, ich bin einer von denen die wissen das single nukes viel besser sind ..und ja ich bin auch n dotter >.<
> 
> aber wenn sie was nerfen wollen damit die leute ruhig sind ( die leute gucken nur auf dmg dealed)
> dann nerfed AoE !!!
> ...



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich mir schon gedacht. deine spielweise wird in zukunft immernoch sehr stark sein. nur dass playing with fire hoffentlich nicht mehr bei jedem hottik procct.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




pewpew  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm ODER den cooldown erhöhen ?
ja..is atm n bissl uber, haste scho recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## RealHaspa (6. November 2008)

Das wichtigste imo ist ob in diesem Patch der Code bereinigt wurde und die CTD aufhören.

Die Balance der Karrieren ist schon ziemlich gut. IMO müssen sie nur hier und dort ein bissel tweaken. Range DD 5-10 % weniger BurstDamage, DoT´s dürfen net critten, CC auf 30 Sek CD, AntiCC auf 30 Sek CD, Reichweite der Knockbacks auf die Hälfte Reduzieren oder Knockdowns draus machen, reicht zum Unterbrechen und Rotation Starten.

Wenn ich aber schon höre das 17 Seiten PN auf uns zu kommen, Gute Nacht Marie.


----------



## Ascían (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> dann bist du gimp O.o
> 
> DAS geht mal garnicht ausser die war 31 und du lvl 18 mit 0 resis und 0 leben und 0 toughness ... selbst dann macht die maximal 2400 schaden mit der voll ausgebauten spec tree 4er moral



40er Sorc, me 34 SW. Grade im ORvR Drachenwacht auf Middenland, meine Grp kanns bezeugen. Nicht mit einem Crit, sondern mit mehrern 1,400ern in weniger als 3 Sekunden. Hab mich auch gefragt, was das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snowmons (6. November 2008)

Wann soll der Patch denn kommen? Weis man da schon was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> DoT´s dürfen net critten



auch bei BW und Sorc nich ?
Wenn ja dann muss ich dich entäuschen =P

erinnerst du dich an die rückstoß mechanik ? wozu sollte die dann noch gut sein ?

Rischtiig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..zu garnix!

(das is btw nich böse gemeint, bin a ganz lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

@ Ascian: mah...bolt, morale, der kleinere bolt mit CD = pewpew ?!

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Modrip (6. November 2008)

> Playing with Fire muss generft werden und nicht etwa AoE schaden... ich als heiler kann dir nur sagen ich bin froh so lange es AoE-Gimps unter euch feuermagiern gibt, die ihr ganzes potential verballern, da sie nur auf die schadenstabelle am schluss gucken und dann super stolz sind. _*AoE ist NUR dann stark wenn die gegner grottig sind oder man 1-2 magnetos hat.*_ ansonsten ist playing with fire + singletarget nuking angesagt. AoE ist locker wegheilbar, auch wenn es insgesammt mehr schaden macht, da ich mit hots und gruppenheal viel weniger stress habe und erst noch effizienter bin.





gut das es Leute gibt die es verstanden haben. Leider gucken die meisten  nur auf den Schaden den irgendwer gemacht hat und beschweren sich dann das Feuermagier/Zauberinnen so viel Schaden machen. Das es natürlich an ihnen selbst liegt ist ausgeschlossen. Ich habs schon so oft gesehen das Gegner dumm in meinem aoe stehen gebleiben sind und den kompletten Schaden gefressen haben, nur weil sie den neben sich noch umhauen wollten.

aber leider wird man dieses Denken dank Spielen wie wow nie wieder wegbekommen. Warhamer ist ein Gruppenspiel da zählen die Leistungen als Gruppe, nur leider sehen das die wenigsten und sind einfach nur damage und killgeil. Hoffentlich sind die Art von Spieler am 13.11 verschwunden, dann können sie wieder rumroxxorn und sich ihre Genitalien im Damagemeter verlängern.


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> 40er Sorc, me 34 SW. Grade im ORvR Drachenwacht auf Middenland, meine Grp kanns bezeugen. Nicht mit einem Crit, sondern mit mehrern 1,400ern in weniger als 3 Sekunden. Hab mich auch gefragt, was das war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist kein onehit, das sind mehrere treffer ....
ist debuff ( schaden durch schaden erleiden ) bolt und insta DD und kann der BW sogar noch fixer ;-)


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Das wichtigste imo ist ob in diesem Patch der Code bereinigt wurde und die CTD aufhören.
> 
> Die Balance der Karrieren ist schon ziemlich gut. IMO müssen sie nur hier und dort ein bissel tweaken. Range DD 5-10 % weniger BurstDamage, DoT´s dürfen net critten, CC auf 30 Sek CD, AntiCC auf 30 Sek CD, Reichweite der Knockbacks auf die Hälfte Reduzieren oder Knockdowns draus machen, reicht zum Unterbrechen und Rotation Starten.
> 
> Wenn ich aber schon höre das 17 Seiten PN auf uns zu kommen, Gute Nacht Marie.



ich wette du spielst einen melee dd.

knockbacks sind essentiell. ohne sie währen defensive karrieren wie tanks oder defensive rangedds nix wert.

zum cc: mit meinem barbarentwink schnetzel ich nen feuermagier auch wenn er mich erstmal rootet. ich kommt trotzdem locker an ihn ran. wenn ich n andern dd an mir dran hab wirds zwar eng doch meist schaff ich ihn trotzdem. cc find ich also völlig ok wies ist obwohl ich selber nichts hab ausser nen nahkampfsnare und knockdown.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> ->VIEL WAHRES<-
> .....
> Hoffentlich sind die Art von Spieler am 13.11 verschwunden, dann können sie wieder rumroxxorn und sich ihre Genitalien im Damagemeter verlängern.



/sign, bin allerdings eher skeptisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ clickrush: LIES !! >.< seh ich gar nicht ein =P

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

sie werden es schon richten ich freu mich auf jedenfall riesig 
auf den ersten großen patch! =D


----------



## Patso (6. November 2008)

was weg / geändert werden muss is dieses beschissen festhaltezeug vom feuerzauberer und den anderen ferndds macht wennigstens nen längeren cooldown drauf weil langsam nervts echt... ( des kann man ja schon fast als unfreiwilliges campen bezeichenen was ich da manchmal mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

das kann man wirklich ned auch noch wegmachen,sonst sind
die range-dps noch schneller tot auserdem bekommen fast alle nahkämpfer (sicher alle melees)
fähigkeiten um sich daraus zu befreien!
Wl zb "Katzengleiche Anmut"


----------



## Patso (6. November 2008)

ja wegmachen muss nich sein aber n längeren cooldown drauf das geht ja dauernt das mistding ( und moloch / rest  haben auch ne minute also bei der menge an käfigen bringts das nichmehr wirklich )

und was is schlimm dadrann das ferndds schnell sterben ? fördert das gruppenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> was weg / geändert werden muss is dieses beschissen festhaltezeug vom feuerzauberer und den anderen ferndds macht wennigstens nen längeren cooldown drauf weil langsam nervts echt... ( des kann man ja schon fast als unfreiwilliges campen bezeichenen was ich da manchmal mach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stümmt hast recht, sollte zuverlässiger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleich danach bitte den snare der melees auf  9 std cooldown setzen und halten soll der ganze spaß auch nur 3 sekunden...sonst noch was ?

ja richtig, das war inronisch gemeint um dir zu verdeutlichen das ich dich mir MIT GLÜCK 8 sec vom leib halten kann und du dafür danach für immer an mir dran bist...so solls auch sein!
btw roots kann man dispellen..war = grp play... das sollte drin sein =P)

Ergo -> ballanced.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Patso (6. November 2008)

die menge machts mehr sag ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja des wird schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (6. November 2008)

hm wenn hinter mir ein meele aus dem stealth aufploppt hab ich ca. 2 sekunden zu leben, mit root erhöht sich meine Lebenszeit um ein paar Sekunden. Das ist übrigends unser wunder punkt.... Ich habs jetzt schon in mehren Szenarien erlebt das Magier und Heiler gezielt durch Stealthangriffe ausgeschaltet wurden, da kam man zu nix und der Gegner hat dadurch gewonnen.
Wenn man natürlich vorne nur auf Tanks geht, oder wie gestört einem Gegner der auf 10% ist über die halbe Karte hinterherläuft weil man auf den Kill geil ist, ist es kein Wunder das Magier 200k Schaden machen. Rafft das endlich


----------



## RealHaspa (6. November 2008)

Nein ich spiele keinen Meele DD und ich sagte nicht das Knockback entfernt werden sollen sondern die Reichweite die man gekickt wird halbiert wird oder nen Knock Down draus gemacht wird. 

Und was bitte ist ein Defensiver RangeDD ?

Keine DoT Critts, ja damit meine ich ganz Speziell die BW´s und Sorc. Das alleine würde reichen um die Heulsusen die eine Halbierung des Schaden wollen ruhig zu stellen und die beiden Klassen balancieren. Wenn 2-4 BW/Sorc. fokus auf einen drauf halten dann hat der auch zu sterben. Wenn ich aber meine Crit Chance und den Schaden hoch pushe und dann Fire´nForget meine DoTs drauf ballere die Critten wie sau und die Heiler nicht mal den Ansatz einer Chance haben gegen zu heilen weil die Ihre CritChance und die Heilung nicht pushen können, dann läuft was in der Mechanik net rund.

Selbst ohne CritDots sind diese beiden Karrieren noch das was sie sein sollen Glasskanonen, nur müssen sie dann bissel mehr denken.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> ->leicht erboste erklärung warum ZAUBERER soviel schaden machen<-
> .....
> Rafft das endlich



/sign
(ich mag keine fullqoutes=P)

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Patso (6. November 2008)

ok ich gebs zu wir sind einfach nur zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würden ferndds länger leben wärs ja auch bischen "unfair " ( viel schaden + lang leben ?? näää da kann ich gleich heimgehen bald spielt man nur noch gegen feuerzauberer da heißt dann wer die meisten ferndds hatt gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ach ja nur zur info zur zeit spiel ich nen barbaren ( noch low lvl ) und meistens verreck ich an zu langsamern heilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( jaja so dots sind schon blöd wen keine sau auf die idee kommt dir 2 -3 hots draufzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


ach ja : dotcrits stinken !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine meinung zu dem thema ( und wen dann sollte man die critchance senken is ja nimmer lustig )


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Nein ich spiele keinen Meele DD und ich sagte nicht das Knockback entfernt werden sollen sondern die Reichweite die man gekickt wird halbiert wird oder nen Knock Down draus gemacht wird.
> 
> Und was bitte ist ein Defensiver RangeDD ?
> 
> ...



ich revidiere, ein fullquote....

das is so daneben " selbst ohne crits ne glaskanone" ahahaha
sry ich muss es sagen: fail.

btw..dots, man glaubt es kaum..kann man dispellen..wenn heiler nich immer nur HEAL- GIEV HEAL machen würden sondern auch ma was dispellen...rate was dann passiert! ^^ 

2 meiner 3 DoTs haben auch noch CD ergo is nix mit einfach schnell neu rauf =)

sag das ma mark jacobs..dann hat er was zu lachen!
..keine dotcrits für BW und sorc die nur durch diese mecheanik überhaupt glaskanonen sind ...da fällt einem doch nix mehr zu ein.

greetz,
Wuzaer(der immernoch lacht)


----------



## RealHaspa (6. November 2008)

Habt ihr nur DoTs zum casten ?

Erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten. Schon wieder hast du es nicht getan, selbst mit FullQuote. Crit(DOTS) ich setzt es für dich in Klammern.

Aber ok, ich geb mich gern damit zufrienden das der Damage von Euch komplett genervt wird. /shrug

Edith: Dispell...jaaaaa nu hab ich was zum lachen...Random Dispell von EINEM deBuff, kannst dir ausrechnen wie hoch die Chance ist das ich nen DoT erwische von den 3-5 BWs in einem SC ? Und Dispell hat nen CD...wie deine DoTs also nich mit dauer Disspell.

Und die Dispells die alles entfernen liegen auf nem noch höheren CD und sind Moral Fähigkeiten. Merkste was ?


----------



## Patso (6. November 2008)

nene aber die dots sind am nervigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja bin mal wech ( schauen ob die left 4 dead demo jetzt geht -.- )


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ach ja nur zur info zur zeit spiel ich nen barbaren ( noch low lvl ) und meistens verreck ich an zu langsamern heilern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3 hots auf 40 je 200-300er ticks ( mit crit ) gegen 1 dot mit 450-900er ticks ( crit )

bekommst du nen 2. dot dazu kann man dich nicht mehr heilen ... bitte spielt erstmal nen heiler bevor ihr rummosert ... mir sterben grundsätzlich die chaosbarbaren weg, die meinen sie würden alles in nahkampfreichweite solo nieder mähen und hinter 10 ecken castern hinterher rennen...


zum BW - auf erengrad gibts inzwischen im t4 kaum eine BG mit weniger als 6 BW ... ich glaube das sagt alles


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten.



erm? darf ich ?
nene ich bin liep...lies was ich schreib..ich hab CD's
das is sone doofe sache dir mir das spammen verbietet.

EDIT: @Zadros: Jup das spricht bände mit der menge der Wizzis uuund ...jup die leute die außerhalb deiner healrange meinen "wüten" zu müssen dürfen sich nit wundern =P

zum Thema DoTs: diese dots sind meine hauptschadensquelle (erm ne warte meine einzige ^^) und dein hots ? hast du nur den ? nich äpfel mit Bananen vergleiche bitte =P

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

cooldown auf den 3 sec standardbolt? wüsste nicht dass es darauf nen cooldown gibt ....

das dispellen hat nen cooldown und keine 100% chance einen effekt zu entfernen - dazu wird auchnoch ein zufälliger effekt entfernt und versuch mal mit 10 sek cooldown die komplette gruppe ausm root zu holen und zig dots zu entfernen ....


----------



## Grimmm (6. November 2008)

Tja... alles in allem werden nun die Stühle näher gerückt. D.h. es wird generft und gebufft.

Sry.. aber evtl. IMBA klassen werden nun nicht mehr über den "I WIN" button in jedem Scenario automatisch die Tabellen anführen.

Nun wird sich zeigen wer wirklich Rückgrat besitzt und bei seiner Klasse bleibt und wer sich die Klasse zum "Roxxorn" erstellt hat.

Persönlich tipp ich mal drauf das viele BW's (ohne wirklich zu überprüfen wie es sich auswirkt*):

a.) heulthreads erstellen werden 

b.) Rerollen oder nachhause zu WoW rennen (ist mir beides recht)

Ich spiele WAR wegen der herausforderung und nicht nur um 2 tasten drücken zu müssen um zu gewinnen. Ich hoffe das damit viele "IMBAROXXORL33TIWINKIDDIES" wieder in ihre Höhlen geschickt werden nachdem sie sich hier ausgeheult haben.

Auf eine zukunft in der auch Casterklassen 2 Hände brauchen um in WAR was reissen zu können (sarcasm). 



*btw, wenns nun schwieriger wird (insert any class here) bedeutet das nicht das die komplette Spielmechanik/Balancing zerstört wurde


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

so hab hier mal n paar reported bitte wieder btt kommen!


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> was weg / geändert werden muss is dieses beschissen festhaltezeug vom feuerzauberer und den anderen ferndds macht wennigstens nen längeren cooldown drauf weil langsam nervts echt... ( des kann man ja schon fast als unfreiwilliges campen bezeichenen was ich da manchmal mach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*blödsinn*. der root ist essentiell. ausserdem kann er ihn nur selten einsetzen. als melee dd killst du jeden feuermagier locker, wenn er nicht anständig verteidigt wird von seinen kumpelz.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> cooldown auf den 3 sec standardbolt? wüsste nicht dass es darauf nen cooldown gibt ....
> 
> das dispellen hat nen cooldown und keine 100% chance einen effekt zu entfernen - dazu wird auchnoch ein zufälliger effekt entfernt und versuch mal mit 10 sek cooldown die komplette gruppe ausm root zu holen und zig dots zu entfernen ....



ich rede von DoTs, wie gesagt... und 3 sekunden casten ? im pvp..na dann ma gut nacht =P
außerdem ist der feuerball des BW spätestens ab 390 int schlechter als die pyro woge... das benutzen eh nur..neulinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum schluss dieser Aussage: du willst also ALLEINE jeglichen DMG wegheilen können ?
das les ich hier...denk ma drüber nach ob das so ok wäre..


EDIT: oha Geige hat recht, bin schon still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Malt (6. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> aber leider wird man dieses Denken dank Spielen wie wow nie wieder wegbekommen. _*Warhamer ist ein Gruppenspiel da zählen die Leistungen als Gruppe,*_ nur leider sehen das die wenigsten und sind einfach nur damage und killgeil. Hoffentlich sind die Art von Spieler am 13.11 verschwunden, dann können sie wieder rumroxxorn und sich ihre Genitalien im Damagemeter verlängern.



gut verstanden , nur - 

warum wird denn in diesem Spiel nicht auch eine GRUPPENBEWERTUNG eingeblendet sondern diese von dir als *genitalverlängerer* betitelten Tabelle am ende ?

./discus?


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Malt schrieb:


> gut verstanden , nur -
> 
> warum wird denn in diesem Spiel nicht auch eine GRUPPENBEWERTUNG eingeblendet sondern diese von dir als *genitalverlängerer* betitelten Tabelle am ende ?
> 
> ./discus?



psst falscher thread :X
aber ich geb dir flüsternd recht, versteh ich auch nicht ^^ 

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## RealHaspa (6. November 2008)

Zadros, dass kannste vergessen, er verstehts net.

Dots sind deine Hauptschadensquelle weil du damit einfach alles voll spammen kannst ohne zu denken und dich am Ende freust das du viel Schaden gemacht hast /golfclap.

Um es mit den Worten aus einem andren Spiel zum Thema Stärke des Nerf´s einer Klasse zu sagen:

TO THE GROUND BABY


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Malt schrieb:


> gut verstanden , nur -
> 
> warum wird denn in diesem Spiel nicht auch eine GRUPPENBEWERTUNG eingeblendet sondern diese von dir als *genitalverlängerer* betitelten Tabelle am ende ?
> 
> ./discus?



es wird tatsächlich eine solche bewertung gemacht: Rufpunkte und EP. nur sind diese auch von deinem jeweiligen rang abhängig. dh wenn dein rang hoch ist bekommst du weniger.

schlussendlich sind die wichtigsten bewertungen "insgesammt getötete spieler" (also kills von deiner gruppe). dort sieht man wie gut du dmg gemacht hast oder wie gut du getankt/geheilt hast, denn es zählt schlussendlich nur ob du gegner besiegst und nicht ob du ihnen viel aua gemacht hast.


die allerbeste bewertung im szenario ist jedoch der punktestand 500:xxx. der sagt eigentlich alles über dich und dein team aus. wer zu doof ist um sich eine anständige szenariogruppe zusammenzustellen ist selber doof.


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> ich rede von DoTs, wie gesagt... und 3 sekunden casten ? im pvp..na dann ma gut nacht =P



sorcs könnens doch auch und müssens nebenbei machen, da sie nicht tausend instant dots/dds ham ;-)

Und es gibt eben NICHT NUR DOTS ... du machst x dots auf den gegner und fängst dann an zu nuken, das kann ich nicht weg heilen auch nicht auf einem ziel, dafür heilen zealots zu wenig bzw wenn ich dann auch noch den tollen nachbrenner bekomme jedes mal wenn ich heile kann ich mich nichtmal selber heilen


----------



## Patso (6. November 2008)

naja ich find halt das n heiler mir schon 1-2 hots druafgeben könnt wen er sieht ah der hatt 4 dots drauf heil ich ne mal n bischen ( dann kann ich sogar nach hinten laufen und mich wider vollheilen lassen :O misteriös oder ? ) naja gut hatts jetzt schon oft das genau das nicht passiert ist ( in einzelfällen dreht sich der heiler rum und macht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das find ich schade. 

das der Feuerkäfig ( zum beispiel ) so nervig is liegt dadrann dasses so viele feuerzauberer sind gegen 1nen hab ich ja nix aber ich steh teilweiße 50 % vom szenario dumm in der gegend rum weil ich von irgentwas festgehalten werde. Also das sollte sich schon ändern ( mit knockbacks fang ich gar nich erst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weil sowas haben einfach noch ZU VIELE klassen . ( Das gleiche auchbei so verlangsamungszeugs muss nich so derbe viel sein find ich ). 

naja egal is meine meinung was kommt den mit dem patch warscheinlich noch so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Dots sind deine Hauptschadensquelle weil du damit einfach alles voll spammen kannst ohne zu denken und dich am Ende freust das du viel Schaden gemacht hast /golfclap.



Ja man kann einen DoT spammen, was zwar nix bringt aber wems spaß macht..
will man jedoch was erreichen muss man seine CD's abwarten,
aber sobald ich die dots spammen kann stell ich mich auf deine seite und sage selbst:
schwachsinn.

bis dato ist dies jedoch nicht der fall und es reicht auch bei weitem nicht aus besagte 3 DoTs zu setzen...wer das denkt, merkt nicht das :

1. der BW danach noch nukes castet ( ich nur kleine)
2. und, das is das wesentliche..ich verdammt nochmal nich der einzige spieler bin der auf dich einholzen wird ( ja es gibt auch andere DD's außer BW's)

bitte..BITTE ..denk ma drüber nach.

greetz,
Wuzaer (sry für offtopic und so..)


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> sorcs könnens doch auch und müssens nebenbei machen, da sie nicht tausend instant dots/dds ham ;-)
> 
> Und es gibt eben NICHT NUR DOTS ... du machst x dots auf den gegner und fängst dann an zu nuken, das kann ich nicht weg heilen auch nicht auf einem ziel, dafür heilen zealots zu wenig bzw wenn ich dann auch noch den tollen nachbrenner bekomme jedes mal wenn ich heile kann ich mich nichtmal selber heilen




du kannst es nur nicht wegheilen wegen Playing with fire. ansonsten gehts locker. ich spiel einen schami und der heilt ein stück weniger gut. mit 1 heiler kann man ohne probleme dmg von 3 dds wegheilen auf einem mittelgerüsteten. tanks kannste etwa gegen 5 leute hochheilen, wenn der tank auch gut AP hat (als heiler auch drauf achten, dass man AP supportet mit taktiken etc). einen zauberer oder ne hexenkriegerin kannste oft nur gegen 1-2 hochheilen. je nach klassen.

ich seh überhaupt nicht wo das problem mit den heilern sein soll. die zahlen die ich genannt habe sind zwar nur gefühlt, doch sie kommen sicherlich an die wahrheit ran. das einzig gefährliche für heiler sind schlechte DDs, die nicht wissen wann sie dmg machen müssen und wann nicht.


----------



## Modrip (6. November 2008)

es ist interessant wie einige über eine Klasse meckern die sie offensichtlich noch nie gespielt haben. Dot,dot,dot und über Schaden freuen, ja ne is klar.


----------



## Aixem (6. November 2008)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich das ändert, mitlerweile scheint ja auch Chaos zu checken wie es läuft....

In der Regel hast du dann 2-3 Melee DD des Gegners die in den eigenen Caster Reihen wildern und unser einzigster Tank steht an der Front um zumindest 1-2 Tanks zu beschäftigen. Ich hoffe mal ganz stark das der Balance Patch nicht ein starkes ungleichgewicht bringt und die eh schon starke Chaos Fraktion nicht noch zustätzlich boostet.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Jup clickrush hat wie immer recht.

schon bevor es los geht: playing with fire, hält 10 sekunden(!)
, hat nen 30 sekunden cooldown(!) und es wirkt nur auf ein ziel.

niemand zwingt dich ein mit diesem "DoT" belegtes Ziel zu heilen..rette stattdessen jemand anderes, gibt immer genug was nach heilung schreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @ modrip: jup...ham se nich aber auf der anderen seite verlangen das HOT HOT HOT und dann sich über heilung freuen funktioniert...hmm..merkt ihr watt ?

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Modrip (6. November 2008)

> Chaos Fraktion



kenn ich nicht, welches Spiel spielst du?


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> du kannst es nur nicht wegheilen wegen Playing with fire. ansonsten gehts locker. ich spiel einen schami und der heilt ein stück weniger gut. mit 1 heiler kann man ohne probleme dmg von 3 dds wegheilen auf einem mittelgerüsteten. tanks kannste etwa gegen 5 leute hochheilen, wenn der tank auch gut AP hat (als heiler auch drauf achten, dass man AP supportet mit taktiken etc). einen zauberer oder ne hexenkriegerin kannste oft nur gegen 1-2 hochheilen. je nach klassen.
> 
> ich seh überhaupt nicht wo das problem mit den heilern sein soll. die zahlen die ich genannt habe sind zwar nur gefühlt, doch sie kommen sicherlich an die wahrheit ran. das einzig gefährliche für heiler sind schlechte DDs, die nicht wissen wann sie dmg machen müssen und wann nicht.



Ein Schami kann ALLE seine Heilzauber in einem Baum skillen - Ein Zelot kann sich nur auf eine Art Heilung / Schaden konzentrieren - z.B. single heal + single dd oder grp heal + AE dd oder gimp ( mittlerer baum ^^ )

Das Problem ist die Verteilung der skills ... das playing with fire hat der zelot im mittleren baum als skillbare fähigkeit ... für mich auf der falschen klasse platziert denn wenn ich den mittleren baum skille muss ich komplett auf schaden gehen oder ich bin vollgimp


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Ein Schami kann ALLE seine Heilzauber in einem Baum skillen - Ein Zelot kann sich nur auf eine Art Heilung / Schaden konzentrieren - z.B. single heal + single dd oder grp heal + AE dd oder gimp ( mittlerer baum ^^ )



Außer seinen HoT :X

Weißte was...da hab ich mich auch schon drüber gewundert xD
Angeblich ist er ja der beste Healer der Destruction...sollten sie ändern dieses gestreue der talente.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Außer seinen HoT :X



stimmt der ist ne kernfähigkeit und wird automatisch mit hochgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nebenbei kann man nen zelot recht gut auf dmg skillen und damit auch wirklich schaden anrichten -> channeling single dd mit tics alle halbe sekunde auf debuffbarer schadensart ( debuff durch vorbote des unheils ( 100+ körperdebuff ) und dämonischer speichel ( 400+ körperdebuff ) ) der cast tickt für 600+crit auf nem einzelziel also 1200 +crit dps


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> stimmt der ist ne kernfähigkeit und wird automatisch mit hochgezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kla tut sie das o_O =P

..gut zu wissen und sich dann über DoTs beschweren xD
..Kampfkeks ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw leih mir ma dein Vorboten..kan ich gut gebrauchen =D

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

kann mich halt dann 6 sekunden nich bewegen und muss danach 1 min auf CD warten


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> kann mich halt dann 6 sekunden nich bewegen und muss danach 1 min auf CD warten



ich kenn das (withering heat inc) ^^
aber beschweren tu ich mich nit..naja mein CD is auch n bisschen geringer (11 sekunden=P)
aber du bist auch kein DD !

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

vielleicht nach dem patch, wer weiss was da alles geändert wird ... der schaden vom archmage wurde ja auch schon erhöht


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Nah, never ever

Archetyp Heiler.
So ist und so wird es auch bleiben...Chaos hat schon nen range DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Squig Herder!!!

Bin echt mal gespannt 17 Seiten und es kommt täglich mehr laut forum ... das wird n riesen Haufen! Mal schaun ob auch die Zonecontrol bugs entfernt werden und die Keepwand raufspring exploits


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Jop hoff ich auch, bugs fixxn und den ganzen Käse..

aber wenn die BW nerfen und alle anderen buffen..dann nerfen sie ihn ja dopplet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal machen sie eh nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich vertrau Mythic da n bissl mehr als schnee+doller wind.

ich kann mit dem herder nix anfangen...schon allein seine pfeilgröße lässt doch auf schaden schliessen xD ( unterschwellig hahaah)

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Squigtreiba sind keine reinen DD's dafür ham sie viel zu viele andere nützliche Dinge: 2 knockbacks, 2 Knockdowns, root, snare, ae snare, silence, ae dots mit ruptchance usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Squigtreiba sind keine reinen DD's dafür ham sie viel zu viele andere nützliche Dinge: 2 knockbacks, 2 Knockdowns, root, snare, ae snare, silence, ae dots mit ruptchance usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was auch der Grund is warum sie ihn nich zu krass buffen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Helevorn (6. November 2008)

noch wissen wir nicht ob sie den BW fixen werden, das bleibt abzuwarten.
aktuell macht er überpropotional viel schaden, im vergleich zu den anderen dd´s, was nicht ok ist.

wenn ich in sämtlichen Szenarios grundsätzlich gegen 5-8 BW´s antreten muß, dann sollte selbst dem letzten blinden und tauben
auffallen das was falsch läuft. 

sollte es so kommen, frage ich mich jetzt schon welche ordnungsklasse dann als nächste lamer-fotm-klasse dann "schnell nachgezogen wird"
damit man mal so schön roxxorn kann, weil geil.


----------



## Twibble (6. November 2008)

'Things such as Electromagnet, Fire Cage and snares/roots in general have drawn particular attention from the team and have had numerous changes/fixes made to them.'


Jaaaaaaaaa-haha! Helgaaaaa!


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

super ich spiel WL und hab (asuer meinem möchtgern pet snare) keinerlei cc fähigkeiten 
von miraus nerven sie die bis zum exzess =D


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

@ Helevorn: Dein gesamter Post ist leider ziemlich daneben.

An den funken Argumentation ( den ich noch suche, aber man will ja mal nich so sein)
das ist AoE schaden der niemanden tötet und nix bringt, die BW's die das gepeilt haben machen single dmg und fahren so wenstlich weniger DMG.

so weit so gut, desweiteren >>> R00XX00RT <<<dich ne Sorc mit nukes besser als ein BW
(mimimi QQ FOTM da habt ihr auch nich nur eine von im SZ)

Jeder Mr.0815-ich-drück-nur-die-eins-marauder oder ne HK bratzen dich in 5 sekunden um, schneller als du sie.

desweiteren tötet man sich als BW auch noch sehr effektiv selbst was als schaden MITgerechnet wird ( daher auch glaskanone).

Natürlich kann man sich trotzdem darüber streiten ob der AoE nicht zb weniger spieler treffen kann  oder der schaden der fähigkeit X zu hoch ist...das klär ich gleich nachdem ich herausgefunden habe warum tanks ( meine angebliche opferklasse) das einzige sind was ich ungern attackiere!

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## AemJaY (6. November 2008)

ich hoffe nur die fixen das pet des WL.
Dann kann ich auch die Klasse endlich wieder vernünftig spielen..


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Hoff ich doch, wollt ich auch ma anzoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Horton (6. November 2008)

Ich kann zu dem Ganzen nur eines sagen: " Abwarten und Tee trinken!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon gespannt, was da noch so alles kommt ^^


----------



## Haionor (6. November 2008)

alles wird gut ! 

wenn nich, kanns immer noch besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Haionor schrieb:


> alles wird gut !
> 
> wenn nich, kanns immer noch besser werden
> 
> ...


ich bete das du recht hast und sie jetzt war nich kaputt patchen
es gibt ja so MMO's da soll das passiert sein :X

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> ich bete das du recht hast und sie jetzt war nich kaputt patchen
> es gibt ja so MMO's da soll das passiert sein :X
> 
> greetz,
> Wuzaer




aber erst nach rund 4-7 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> aber erst nach rund 4-7 jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider ging das bedeutend schneller, das ist es ja gerade =P
aber hast recht dieser Datenmüll, den ham se erst jetzt so "gut" hingekriegt.

/lol

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## ExoHunter (6. November 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass sie den Items für Feuerzauberer endlich die Stats mit Kampfgeschick und so nen Gedöns was man nicht braucht weg nehmen. Das nervt einfach nur, wenn du auf nem Item statt Int Kampfgeschick oder Stärke hast...



Kenn ich bei meinem Eisenbrecher auch nur allzu gut. Die Questbelohnungen sind von den Werten her absolut blöd zusammengewürfelt. Das einzige Item, was beispielsweise Körperresistenz gibt, hat dann anstatt der für den Eisenbrecher wichtigen Attribute wie Stärke, Kampfgeschick oder Initiative, Werte wie Intelligenz und Willenskraft drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

als  IB gehst du auf stärke?!


----------



## Haionor (6. November 2008)

man sollte immer bedenken, daß man bei WAR NICHT direkt Opfer ist, bloss weil man mal 3 oder 4 "schlechte" Items trägt.


----------



## pulla_man (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> desweiteren tötet man sich als BW auch noch sehr effektiv selbst was als schaden MITgerechnet wird ( daher auch glaskanone).
> 
> Wuzaer




eben nicht. habs grade ausprobiert in der stangenmassage. vom schiff runter gesprungen und 3min am start nix anderes gemacht als mich selbst wegzubomben, als ich dann in die statistik geguckt habe stand dort 0 schaden. also erst sachen ausprobieren und dann capslock benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foxmaster92 (6. November 2008)

Mir gefällt die Klassenbalance eigentlich recht gut.

Das einzigste was ich mir wünschen würde ist, dass sich die Störchance auch auf bereits tickende DOTs auswirkt.

Damit hätte das Elixier des Hexenkessels seine Daseinsberechtigung wieder^^


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Haionor schrieb:


> man sollte immer bedenken, daß man bei WAR NICHT direkt Opfer ist, bloss weil man mal 3 oder 4 "schlechte" Items trägt.



Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob ich mit 4500 oder 7500 Leben rum renne und dieser Unterschied kommt eben durch die Items


----------



## Aoroz (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> war wahrscheinlich im T2 RvR als huhn -.-
> 
> mit 33 hat man rund 4500 Leben und selbst eine 40er sorc mit 850 intelligenz macht keine 4500 schaden mit nem 100 schwarze magie crit bolt!





ERM JA mit LVL 40 850int o.O IS KLAR man hat mit 30 schon um die 900 -.-

der one hit is schon möglich, 5 talismanplätze mit epics belegt = 70% rüssidurchdringung

das ganze inkl 2 * int taktik = um die 1400 int auf ddmg geskillt BOOOM und weg

wenn der AOE Schaden mit dem pdv 8-12k beträgt, kannste dir den singleshot ausrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solltest du mir nicht glauben ich schick dir gerne screenshots zum vergleich


----------



## zadros (6. November 2008)

Aoroz schrieb:


> ERM JA mit LVL 40 850int o.O IS KLAR man hat mit 30 schon um die 900 -.-
> der one hit is schon möglich, 5 talismanplätze mit epics belegt = 70% rüssidurchdringung
> das ganze inkl 2 * int taktik = um die 1400 int auf ddmg geskillt BOOOM und weg
> solltest du mir nicht glauben ich schick dir gerne screenshots zum vergleich



abgesehen davon dass man nicht 2* die selbe taktik rein setzen kann, rüstungsdurchdringung bei zaubern nichts bringt weil die von RÜSTUNG garnicht beeinflusst werden und dass jemand auf 40 eher auf leben/resis achtet weil intelligenz über 700 nicht viel bringt ... screen or it didn't happen


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> abgesehen davon dass man nicht 2* die selbe taktik rein setzen kann, rüstungsdurchdringung bei zaubern nichts bringt weil die von RÜSTUNG garnicht beeinflusst werden und dass jemand auf 40 eher auf leben/resis achtet weil intelligenz über 700 nicht viel bringt ... screen or it didn't happen


Und davon abgesehen, dass es für jeden Stat ein Cap gibt.

Ach ja, und kritische Zauber interessieren sich derzeit ohnehin nicht für Resistenzen. Wird aber lustig, wenn ich dann mit meinen 67% Geist- und 54% Körperresistenz gegen Zauberinnen antrete. Derzeit habe ich da noch recht wenig zu lachen wenn sies richtig machen. Mal sehen wie sie die Resistenzen da verwalten wollen.

Ich denke sowieso das auch der BW ruhig einen Schub des Schadens bekommen kann - sobald die Krits von Resis vermindert werden verliert er nämlich sonst eh min 50% Power.


----------



## pulla_man (6. November 2008)

Aoroz schrieb:


> ERM JA mit LVL 40 850int o.O IS KLAR man hat mit 30 schon um die 900 -.-
> 
> der one hit is schon möglich, 5 talismanplätze mit epics belegt = 70% rüssidurchdringung
> 
> ...



also ich als feuermagier kann keine 2 int-taktiken benutzen. ich habe nur eine und die kann man auch nur einmal im taktikslot haben. wenn du mir erklärst wie du auf 2 taktiken kommst wäre ich dankbar. zumal ich nur 620 int auf lvl 40 habe, dafür aber 764 leben und 309 widerstand. da int eh nur mit 50% skaliert bei dots gehe ich auf überleben


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> eben nicht. habs grade ausprobiert in der stangenmassage. vom schiff runter gesprungen und 3min am start nix anderes gemacht als mich selbst wegzubomben, als ich dann in die statistik geguckt habe stand dort 0 schaden. also erst sachen ausprobieren und dann capslock benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also erstens hab ich kein caps benutzt und 2ens war das so als ich anfing, ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Gromthar: Ich denke das gehört sogar so...denn sonst wie du schon fest gestellt hast, wären resi werte viel zu OP, vorallem im endgame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Aratorus (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Jeder Mr.0815-ich-drück-nur-die-eins-marauder oder ne HK bratzen dich in 5 sekunden um, schneller als du sie.



Könntest Du mir bitte mal verraten was hinter dieser einen Taste stecken soll ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ara


----------



## pulla_man (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> also erstens hab ich kein caps benutzt und 2ens war das so als ich anfing, ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das caps war auf dein MIT bezogen. aber nicht böse gemeint. also ich habe es ganz am anfang der nerf-feuermagier-threads mal probiert, weil es da schon mal jemand behauptet hat und auch da ging es nicht mit in die berechnung ein. is ca nen monat her.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte mal verraten was hinter dieser einen Taste stecken soll ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimms nich so wörtlich, sollte nur verdeutlichen das man für andere klassen auch nit mehr oder minder skill braucht als fürn BW, mich nervst dieses tab-dot denken, was ja nimma geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: das MIT war absicht ?!
hab ich auch nit böse gemeint verstanden =P

greetz,
Wuzaer (wenns jetzt n doppeltpost wird habt ihr pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Twibble (6. November 2008)

Für BWs gefällt mir am besten das 'face rolling' sprich angeblich muss man nur sein Gesicht über die Tastatur rollen um erfolgreich zu sein. Warum nur muss ich mir immer alles bildlich vorstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Für BWs gefällt mir am besten das 'face rolling' sprich angeblich muss man nur sein Gesicht über die Tastatur rollen um erfolgreich zu sein. Warum nur muss ich mir immer alles bildlich vorstellen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahahaha xD
nich das ichs schon probiert hätte ( hab ich)
irgendwie passieren folgedne dinge bei besagter taktik:

1. ich treff andauernd meinen hotkey für versengte erde und jag mich selbst in die luft
2.tab ich andauernd neue ziele
3. stümmt dann aus einem mir unersichtlichen grund ( ahaha xD) die rotation nich und ich mach keinen schaden

so ein ärger aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(teilweise is das ernst gemeint was hier steht..ich habs echt scho getestet xD)

aber du als b orc mit stance addon must eh nur 1,2 oder 3 drücken, also sei still da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## HeadCrab (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Sup,
> 
> Na hoff ich doch =P oder zumindest nicht: Schaden wurde gesengt.
> 
> ...


hof ich wohl schaden gesnkt unzwar beim feuermage


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

HeadCrab schrieb:


> hof ich wohl schaden gesnkt unzwar beim feuermage



oki, dann hoff mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw und Sorc ? achne die is ja auf deiner seite :X

ich glaub eher das andere klassen gebufft werden ( was im grundegenommen wie schon gesagt ein nerf für den BW UND SORC VERDAMMT >.< xD wäre, logisch nä ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Twibble (6. November 2008)

Ich würde mir nicht zuviele Hoffnungen machen... er hat explizit Änderungen am Firecage erwähnt und dass einige Fähigkeiten abgeschwächt werden. Ist auch irgendwie nicht sinnvoll alle anderen zu buffen nur weil zwei Klassen durch späte Änderungen in der Beta OP geworden sind.


----------



## joekay (6. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht zuviele Hoffnungen machen... er hat explizit Änderungen am Firecage erwähnt und dass einige Fähigkeiten abgeschwächt werden. Ist auch irgendwie nicht sinnvoll alle anderen zu buffen nur weil zwei Klassen durch späte Änderungen in der Beta OP geworden sind.



Ok, die erste ist Feuerzauberer. Was ist die zweite? Feuermagier?


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht zuviele Hoffnungen machen... er hat explizit Änderungen am Firecage erwähnt und dass einige Fähigkeiten abgeschwächt werden. Ist auch irgendwie nicht sinnvoll alle anderen zu buffen nur weil zwei Klassen durch späte Änderungen in der Beta OP geworden sind.



kla fire cage war auch buggy, logisch das sie den ändern!

ach nein sie buffen nich ? squigherder ? *hust*

Logik: wenn der squigherder, der bessere survive abilty hat, mehr dmg macht als der BW oder die SOrc die beide weniger aushalten (und boom, nich vergessen , sind hitzköpfe),
dann kannste gleich tanks zum besten DD erklären, verstehste ? ^^

davon ausgehen Mythic ist nich logisch, werden hotfixes kommen..um wieder zu balancen
hauptsächlich werden mit diesem patch BUgs behoben, Klassen gefixxt und CC verbessert.
Ich hoffe es artet nicht schlicht in "Imbaness" der nächsten Klasse aus die dann..natürlich 
auf einma keinen skill mehr erfordert (während sie es vor dem buff tat, versteht sich)

ich finde auch das die HK imba is, da ich damit tanks mit schild auf meinem lvl legen konnte...nund ? is das leben "balanced" ? denke nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Shamaniko (6. November 2008)

Ich denke mal die wissen schon was sie machen....


Und es wird von manchen wieder viel rumgeheule geben weil dann der Firemage zu schwach ist oder irgentwas anderes zu stark usw... man kann es nie allen recht machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die wissen schon was sie machen....
> 
> 
> Und es wird von manchen wieder viel rumgeheule geben weil dann der Firemage zu schwach ist oder irgentwas anderes zu stark usw... man kann es nie allen recht machen!
> ...



=O AMG einer hats verstanden
/sign

btw ich werd den BW trotzdem spielen, auch wenn er gegimpt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> =O AMG einer hats verstanden
> /sign
> 
> btw ich werd den BW trotzdem spielen, auch wenn er gegimpt wird
> ...



was heisst den hier gegimpt? playing with fire procct mit jedem hottick. DAS ist gimpig. ansonsten ist der bw ja etwa genau gleich wie sorc. (nur das sorc kein healreduce hat...)


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> was heisst den hier gegimpt? playing with fire procct mit jedem hottick. DAS ist gimpig. ansonsten ist der bw ja etwa genau gleich wie sorc. (nur das sorc kein healreduce hat...)



hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich nur von playing with fire ausgehe ?
ich denke nicht.(außerdem, dann hottet halt nich sondern mach große heals du kampfkeks oder versuch dein glück es zu dispellen, oder warte 10 sek, oder scheiß auf den und heil jmd anders,
falls du selbst der heiler bist und dich heilen willst frag einen deiner mates nach heal, ODER mach QQ und fordere das man nur noch 1 drücken muss , immer und für alles...danke.)

richtig sowas regt mich auf , heiler != Gott der alles überlebt und jeden ewig leben lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich geschrieben das ich ihn spielen werden auch WENN ( isn tolles wort wenn mans versteht oder ? =P) er geimpgt wird ?
alright, das hab ich geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## DerTingel (6. November 2008)

ist klar, dass die ganzen feuermages vorsorglich schonmal weinen. 
ich hab von anfang an gesagt, dass ihr euch noch umschauen werdet. es ist ein teamspiel, und wenn auf jedem server 30-40% der ordnungseite feuermages spielen, dann wird das sicherlich nicht geduldet. sieht man ja, wenn selbst ordler dazu aufrufen den mage zu nerfen, denn es gibt eben doch noch leute, die es als teamspiel sehen und gerne auch in einer ausgeglichenen gruppe kämpfen möchten. 
mir solls egal sein. die dots sind m.e. lachhaft, aoe ist was gegen npc´s oder gegen dumme spieler und der burst damage ist schon ganz ok, einfach n schild aufs ziel und der meiste schaden verpufft oder eben um die ecke rennen und die feuermages schauen blöd aus der wäsche.
das einzige was mich am feuermage nervt, wenn 4 von denen übers schlachtfeld hüpfen und ihr aoe wie blöd spammen, dann sieht man nixmehr aufm schlachtfeld und darf sich an der map orientieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ist klar, dass die ganzen feuermages vorsorglich schonmal weinen.
> ....
> das einzige was mich am feuermage nervt, wenn 4 von denen übers schlachtfeld hüpfen und ihr aoe wie blöd spammen, dann sieht man nixmehr aufm schlachtfeld und darf sich an der map orientieren
> 
> ...



kla werden sie weinen, wer würde das nich wenn seine klasse lascher gemacht wird.

genau diese art von BW'S wird es dann hoffentlich nicht mehr geben, weil sie sich auf die nächste FOTM klasse stürzen und ich in ruhe meine BW zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: hüpfen und spammen ? versengte erde meinst du oder..oha da schließt einer von t1-2 auf das ganze Game :X das macht man aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> @ Gromthar: Ich denke das gehört sogar so...denn sonst wie du schon fest gestellt hast, wären resi werte viel zu OP, vorallem im endgame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GLaube ich eher nicht, denn sonst wäre der Resiwert vollkommen sinnlos. Zudem macht es keinen Sinn. Nicht-Krits werden normal abgeschwächt, Krit eben nicht. D.h. man arbeitet mehr mit Schadensspitzen, als mit beständigem Schaden. Das verzerrt das ganze Bild. Und auch genu deswegen ist der BW auch so stark. Resis bringen mehr Taktik ins Spiel und auch in die Charentwicklung. Es macht also keinen Sinn diesen eine gerinigere Bedeutung zu geben.


----------



## DerTingel (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> kla werden sie weinen, wer würde das nich wenn seine klasse lascher gemacht wird.
> 
> genau diese art von BW'S wird es dann hoffentlich nicht mehr geben und sie sich auf die nächste FOTM klasse stürzen und ich in ruhe meine BW zocken kann
> 
> ...



/sign

es ist einfach so, dass man seine klasse aus überzeugung spielen sollte und nicht weil man mit ihr auf der dmg-skala die nr1 sein möchte. 
es ist einfach so, dass ein szenarioteam mit 4oder mehr bw´s kaum eine chance hat zu gewinnen, wenn sie gegen destros spielen, deren iq höher ist als der iq der mobs. mir tun die anderen ordler dann immer leid, weil sie unter diesen leuten leiden müssen. 
natürlich ist es utopisch zu glauben, dass die klassen jemals ausgewogen vertreten sein werden. aber wenigstens ansatzweise sollte das der fall sein. 
mfg

&#8364;: ja, versengte erde. ich musste doch noch was aufzählen, was mich an denen nervt. irgendwie können sie einen passionierten heiler ja auch stören, und wenns nur durch ihre tollen effekte ist. und da ich meinen rechner aufgemotzt habe ruckelt er nun nichtmehr wenn n paar bw´s ihre effekte raushauen. sollte natürlich nicht veralgemeinernt aufs ganze game bezogen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> GLaube ich eher nicht, denn sonst wäre der Resiwert vollkommen sinnlos. Zudem macht es keinen Sinn. Nicht-Krits werden normal abgeschwächt, Krit eben nicht. D.h. man arbeitet mehr mit Schadensspitzen, als mit beständigem Schaden. Das verzerrt das ganze Bild. Und auch genu deswegen ist der BW auch so stark. Resis bringen mehr Taktik ins Spiel und auch in die Charentwicklung. Es macht also keinen Sinn diesen eine gerinigere Bedeutung zu geben.



Ok, gehen wir davon aus das is so gewollt, also kann sich jede X beliebige klasse zu 50-60% jeglichen magieschaden entziehen (!)?

Ok, dann kann ich also auch physische rüstung auf 60% stack als xbeliebige klasse ? bzw noch mehr da
sie durch kampfgeschick wieder reduziert wird (und das je nach wert gar nicht ma so schlecht? oder gar durch fähigkeiten die ich a. nich lernen muss und b. nich proccen können sondern garantiert up sind ?!

erhöht irgendein wert den ich anlegen kann meine resistenzdurschlag ?
Nope.

merkste watt =D ?

EDIT: crits werden abgeschwächt und zwar genau um den wert der abgezogen worden wäre wenns nich gecrittet hätte.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## joekay (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Ok, gehen wir davon aus das is so gewollt, also kann sich jede X beliebige klasse zu 50-60% jeglichen magieschaden entziehen (!)?
> 
> Ok, dann kann ich also auch physische rüstung auf 60% stack als xbeliebige klasse ? bzw noch mehr da
> sie durch kampfgeschick wieder reduziert wird (und das je nach wert gar nicht ma so schlecht? oder gar durch fähigkeiten die ich a. nich lernen muss und b. nich proccen können sondern garantiert up sind ?!
> ...



Selber ein wenig mehr auf Kampfgeschick und Initiative gehen. Dafür gibts die Stats auch auf FZ-Zeugs.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Selber ein wenig mehr auf Kampfgeschick und Initiative gehen. Dafür gibts die Stats auch auf FZ-Zeugs.



sag das das n troll versuch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

erläuterung: kampfgeschick erhöht die rüstungsdurchdringung(!) armor, nich resistenz und die parierchance.

Initative: vermindert die chance kritisch getroffen zu werden und erhöht die chance getanrte einheiten zu entdecken.

Ok und wleche hilft mir jetzt um die resi zu senken ?
rischtig, keine.

und "das Zeug" is auf BW equip weil atm alles noch n bisschen buggy is, es gibt auch IB equip mit jede menge INT... nur ma so nebenbei.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Asmardin (6. November 2008)

Gehts jetz eigentlich um den Patch oder nur um die Klasse Firemage?


----------



## joekay (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> sag das das n troll versuch war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann schau nochmal in den tooltip


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Gehts jetz eigentlich um den Patch oder nur um die Klasse Firemage?



feuerzauberer.
(seit 5 oder 6 seiten jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Selber ein wenig mehr auf Kampfgeschick und Initiative gehen. Dafür gibts die Stats auch auf FZ-Zeugs.


Exakt. Zudem verringert Initiative nicht nur die Chance Krits zu bekommen, sondern erhöht ebenso die Möglichkeit getarnte Ziele frühzeitig zu entdecken. Was meinste wieso mein Zelot auf diesen Stat so viel Wert legt. Zudem habe ich ihm noch ein wenig Geistresi (Schwertmeister + Hexenjäger) gegeben. Körper- und Elementarresi kann ich dank nicht abgeschwächter Krits eh derzeit vergessen.

Ausserdem kannste als Feuermagier z.B. gut auf Geistresi gehen und damit entsprechend weniger Schaden von Hexenkriegerinnen bekommen.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Dann schau nochmal in den tooltip



oh noes..es war ernst gemeint...

ich denke eher du solltest das mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Exakt. Zudem verringert Initiative nicht nur die Chance Krits zu bekommen, sondern erhöht ebenso die Möglichkeit getarnte Ziele frühzeitig zu entdecken. Was meinste wieso mein Zelot auf diesen Stat so viel Wert legt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wo is das jetzt der resi reduce von dem ich als einziges sprach ?
lies bitte...

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Twibble (6. November 2008)

Der 'Firemage' heisst Bright Wizard und für viele Leute ist ein 'fix' des BW und seines Mirrors Zauberer DER Aspekt des Balancings. Keiner wird was dagegen haben wenn zB Squiggies und Schattenkrieger nen Buff kriegen. Der Feuerzauberer und seine Fähigkeiten sind nunmal stark kontrovers.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Der 'Firemage' heisst Bright Wizard und für viele Leute ist ein 'fix' des BW und seines Mirrors Zauberer DER Aspekt des Balancings. Keiner wird was dagegen haben wenn zB Squiggies und Schattenkrieger nen Buff kriegen. Der Feuerzauberer und seine Fähigkeiten sind nunmal stark kontrovers.



/sign, die 2 brauchen liebe und wir hatten schon genug davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> und wo is das jetzt der resi reduce von dem ich als einzige sprach ?
> lies bitte...
> 
> greetz,
> Wuzaer


Soll ich mich selbst zitieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach, nun weiss ich was Du meinst. Nein, wieso solltest Du noch einen brauchen? Du kannst doch die Resis Deines Ziel schon jetzt verringern.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Soll ich mich selbst zitieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannste gerne machen, ändert nix daran du den tooltip und offensichtlich auch jegliche andere quelle falsch verstanden hast

EDIT: jup körper resi, das wars..die meisten meiner dots machen ele schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und lol ? melees ham auch armor reduce fähigkeiten ?!

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> kannste gerne machen, ändert nix daran du den tooltip und offensichtlich auch jegliche andere quelle falsch verstanden hast
> 
> EDIT: jup körper resi, das wars..die meisten meiner dots machen ele schaden
> 
> ...


Welche Quelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (6. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Welche Quelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.warwiki.de/wiki/Kampfgeschick

hf, gl

greetz,
Wuzaer(der jetzt off is)


----------



## Astravall (6. November 2008)

Warum meinen eigentlich alle hier der Feuermagier würde genervt werden? Der ist nämlich ganz und gar nicht zu stark. Und ich denke genauso sieht es auch Mythic.

Wenn der Feuerwizzard so über-IMBA-Hyper-Duper wäre wie hier immer geheult wird frag ich mich warum ich oft einfach nix totbekomme weil der DOT-Schaden mal locker weggeheilt wird und selbst wenn ich nen Tank die Seuche (50% Heilungsreduzierung) draufknalle kommt der oft genug mit 90% Leben davon .... und ich würde nicht ständig im dreck liegen weil den Tanks der Feuerkäfig ja mal sowas von gar net interessiert. Der ist schneller aus dem root raus als ich ausser waffenrange laufen kann und dann klebt er wieder an mir dran ... nen Chaosbarbar zieht mich dann einfach wieder zu sich her und das war's dann für mich ...

... Ich heul doch auch nicht rum, dass ne Zauberin mich so schnell umhauen kann ... oder dass ne Hexenkriegerin mich in null komma nix aus den Latschen haut ... und wenn ich wegrennen will bekomm ich nen grünen dot ... der alleine mich schon killt wenn ich laufe und 100% leben habe ... laufe ich nicht bin ich auch futter dank verdammt gutem Nahkampfschaden. Aber genau das ist deren Aufgabe ... schnell Stoffies auschalten und Heiler beschäftigen. Die Aufgabe des Feuermages ist es schaden zu machen (Den Tanks meist nicht interessiert) und den Schaden kann man ganz schnell abstellen denn der Feuermagier hält einfach nix aus. Ich könnte trotzig sein und sagen wenn der schaden des Feuerzauberers übertrieben sein soll was ist dann der schaden einer Hexenkriegerin? Der gehörte dann aber sowas von genervt.

Und Nochmal ... die Zauberin ist vom Schaden her nicht schlechter gestellt. Im Gegenteil ... meine Dots kann ich zwar im Laufen casten ... hat der Gegner aber nen Heiler macht der nen HoT drauf und der Dot interessiert garnimmer ... die Zauberin kann aber in Stationären Kämpfen ihre stärkeren Singletarget-Fähigkeiten ausspielen. Da ist oft schwer mit Gegenheilen. Zumindest sehr viel schwerer als gegen den Dot vom Feuerzauberer.

Und nu hört auf zu heulen ... wartet doch einfach die Patchnotes ab.

MfG Michael


----------



## Helrok (6. November 2008)

als vieltwinker muss ich gestehen, dass ich über den buff (sollte das wirklich so sein?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vom squigtreiba (und hoffentlich auch maschinist, schattenkrieger und magus) doch recht froh bin.

es war schon depremierend im t2, bei einem bw einen dot drauf zu schiessen, der für ca. 40dmg (wenn überhaupt - bei eisenbrecher war es teilweise sogar 0) tickt, im gegenzug aber zwei instadots zu bekommen, die für jeweils über 150dmg tickten.
genauso mit den standard-"casts". plink (im skilltree, der bei mir geskillt war) crittete für max. 300 - was auch immer vom bw kam, es ging teilweise an die 800(!) hin.
ich weiss, es t2 ist nicht lvl40 - aber es spiegelt doch irgendwo eine tendenz der klassen dar. achso - an der ausrüstung lag es mit sicherheit nicht, hatte mich bestens eingekleidet.

ich denke, wir haben nicht das doppelte des rüstungswertes eines bw, also sollten wir auch nicht weniger als die hälfte des schadens machen.

nichtsdestotrotz muss ich sagen: hut ab vor der flinken patchpolitik - strategisch nicht unklug gewählt, so kurz vor dem addon des anderen produkts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für war-fans ein grund mehr zu bleiben, für die pwner ein grund mehr wieder zu gehen...


----------



## WAR_FAN (6. November 2008)

hoffentlich tun die das server changen auch bald bringen
das patchen is viel besser als bei wow


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

@ Astravall

Ich heule nicht, ich diskutiere. Das ist ein riesiger Unterschied! Es wäre ja nicht so als würde ich davon mit meinem Eisenbrecher im T4 nicht profitieren. Abgesehen davon kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen wieso Du nichts tot bekommst. Mit meinem kleinen 28er BW bin ich irgendwo unter den ersten drei bei Todesstößen und Gesamtschaden in einem durchschnittlichen T4 Szenario.

Aber ihr habt natürlich schon recht. Mal schauen was der Patch wirklich bringt. Alles was ich schreibe sind nur Vermutungen und auch ein paar Hoffnungen hin zum besseren RvR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (6. November 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> hoffentlich tun die das server changen auch bald bringen
> das patchen is viel besser als bei wow



Das liegt wohl daran, dass sie noch viel zum patchen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was content angeht, da sind die jungs echt flott. auch die größten bugs merzen die aus (auch wenns oft nicht in den notes drinsteht)...kaum is die hexennacht bald zu ende, stehts nächste event an....so sollte es immer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batzenbaer (6. November 2008)

Also wichtig für mich ist nur der Servertranfer.Die Langeweile auf nem toten Server wird bald grösser,
als bei AoC mit 80.

Wen sie nun buffen oder nerven,wartets doch erstmal ab bevor die 100. Diskussion ausbricht wer OP ist und wodurch.
Sag nur DAoC...nach den Bombentürmen kamen die Wildengruppen.
Wenn sie Caster also nerven,rennen bald nur noch Tanks+Heiler rum.
Dann stirbt wenigstens keiner mehr und keiner braucht mehr zu heulen.
Tanks sterben net dank den Heilern,und die nicht dank Kick,KD,bewachen etc.....
Wird sicherlich echt spannend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (6. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Also wichtig für mich ist nur der Servertranfer.Die Langeweile auf nem toten Server wird bald grösser...



mythic hat schon transfers zugelassen in den staaten. bei uns lahmt GOA noch hinterher...


----------



## RageDonkey (6. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Zum BW - auf erengrad gibts inzwischen im t4 kaum eine BG mit weniger als 6 BW ... ich glaube das sagt alles



Kommt auch mir bekannt vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja wird scho ...
Freue mich trotzdem schon wenn meine Hexe mit Lockpit die Mauern des Keeps erklimmen kann ... dann ist Age of Reckoning  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celt!c (6. November 2008)

Sollte an dem BW viel geändert werden,so das ich ihn nicht mehr wieder erkenne,hat EA ein kunden weniger,und wow wieder ein kunden mehr.sicher nicht nur einen...

das wollte ich nur mal sagen.. stark ist er auf keinenfall .. ich sag nur stein ,scheere papier usw

und nein ich weine nicht.

außerdem wenn das stimmt,das alle anderen klassen angepasst werdenh,bin ich dafür... aber nicht nerfen..


----------



## Gromthar (6. November 2008)

Celt!c schrieb:


> Sollte an dem BW viel geändert werden,so das ich ihn nicht mehr wieder erkenne,hat EA ein kunden weniger,und wow wieder ein kunden mehr.sicher nicht nur einen...
> 
> das wollte ich nur mal sagen.. stark ist er auf keinenfall .. ich sag nur stein ,scheere papier usw


Ja, Stein-Schere-Papier. Der BW ist derzeit nur leider Brunnen und das Papier zu klein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (6. November 2008)

Auf Warhammeralliance.com sind jetzt in den jeweiligen Klassenforen die Patchnotes verfügbar.

Und ich muss sagen: Ich mag meinen Schattenkrieger wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der Feuermagier wurde gebufft ...lol..weine Destro, weine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: CC wurde überall massiv gesenkt in der Dauer.

Edit3: Der Patch geht erst live, wenn er erfolgreich auf dem PTR getestet wurde.


----------



## Ascían (6. November 2008)

doppelp.


----------



## joekay (6. November 2008)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=434

Wie es aussiehts bleibt wohl alles beim alten. Hexenkriegerin hats wohl am übelsten erwischt im Gegensatz zum Hexenjäger.

Da FZ wohl tatsächlich keinen Nerf bekommen, bin ich dann mal Order twinken.


----------



## Celt!c (6. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=434
> 
> Wie es aussiehts bleibt wohl alles beim alten. Hexenkriegerin hats wohl am übelsten erwischt im Gegensatz zum Hexenjäger.
> 
> Da FZ wohl tatsächlich keinen Nerf bekommen, bin ich dann mal Order twinken.




also ich sehe auf zerstörungs seite nur hexenkrieger.. kann nicht sein, das die alles onehitten.. im sz 6 hexenkrieger 6 heiler..


----------



## Astravall (6. November 2008)

Soviel zu der Feuermagier ist IMBA und Muss genervt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:



> Bright Wizard
> 
> * All Bright Wizards have undergone significant changes and will need to reallocate their career mastery points as a result. Be sure to speak to your trainer right away to regain your abilities!
> 
> ...



MfG Michael


----------



## sprousatm (6. November 2008)

Ich glaub, die haben was verwechselt...

# The rate in which Grudge is lost has been changed. Grudge will now start decaying 10 seconds after you stop building Grudge. It will decay at 10 Grudge every second. 

# Oath Friend: The rate in which Grudge is generated has been changed. If the Ironbreaker is at 0-30 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 5 Grudges every time the Oath Friend is attacked. If the Ironbreaker is at 31-60 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 3 Grudges every time the Oath Friend is attacked. If the Ironbreaker is at 61-100 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 1 Grudge every time the Oath Friend is attacked.  

Ich lach mich tot. 

Danke, dass meine Klasse damit grade den totalen Rausschmiss im PvP kassiert hat.

Hab ich was verpasst? War Eisenbrecher Imbalanced???? Jeder, der das behauptet, hat nie einen auf 40 gespielt. Ich seh nicht wirklich, wo der sinn dieser derartigen Nerfklatsche zu suchen ist. Beim besten Willen war es nicht nötig. 

Wahrscheinlich haben zuviele geheult, dass man "als Tank" lol zuviel aushält.

Ich bin sprachlos. Ciao eisenbrecher.


----------



## sprousatm (6. November 2008)

doppelpost sorry


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> also verkehrter hätte deine aussage nicht sein können... es wundert mich da du offensichtlich selbst feuermagier spielst...
> 
> Playing with Fire muss generft werden und nicht etwa AoE schaden... ich als heiler kann dir nur sagen ich bin froh so lange es AoE-Gimps unter euch feuermagiern gibt, die ihr ganzes potential verballern, da sie nur auf die schadenstabelle am schluss gucken und dann super stolz sind. AoE ist NUR dann stark wenn die gegner grottig sind oder man 1-2 magnetos hat. ansonsten ist playing with fire + singletarget nuking angesagt. AoE ist locker wegheilbar, auch wenn es insgesammt mehr schaden macht, da ich mit hots und gruppenheal viel weniger stress habe und erst noch effizienter bin.
> 
> das gleiche gilt übrigens für maschinisten und magusse, die nicht magnet geskillt haben weil sie dann weniger schaden machen würden...



Also mein Magier ist erst auf 18 und von daher weiß ich nicht, wie es später wird. Sollte es sich aber nicht ändern, dann ist das Quatsch, was du da erzählst. Denn wenn ich jetzt singletarget nuke, oder AOE, dann kommt da vom Schaden an der einzelnen Person meist das gleiche raus. Und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, daß du 600 Schadenspunkte an einer Person nicht so leicht wegheilen kannst, als wenn 5 Personen gleichzeitig je 600 Schaden bekommen.


----------



## Ishbal (6. November 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Ich glaub, die haben was verwechselt...
> 
> # The rate in which Grudge is lost has been changed. Grudge will now start decaying 10 seconds after you stop building Grudge. It will decay at 10 Grudge every second.
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch grade gedacht, ich hab keine Ahnung was das soll... wie will man dann noch Groll vollbekommen, das is doch mist. Naja wenigstens isses erstmal nur auf dem Testserver, hoffe das bringen die nich in den finalen Patch, das wär ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Joena78 (7. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> An den funken Argumentation ( den ich noch suche, aber man will ja mal nich so sein)
> das ist AoE schaden der niemanden tötet und nix bringt, die BW's die das gepeilt haben machen single dmg und fahren so wenstlich weniger DMG.
> 
> so weit so gut, desweiteren >>> R00XX00RT <<<dich ne Sorc mit nukes besser als ein BW
> ...





Hehe einfach köstlich auf welch nette art du versuchst den BW so hinzustellen das er nicht ein über-char ist.

Und genau so ist es auch!!Ich kann auch ins Sz gehen hau bissl ae raus und freu mich auf 100-150k dmg und hab das Sz denoch verloren....und warum?Weil ich mit ae halt fast nix kaput bekomme darum.

Wenn 2-3 BW`s mit Ae-casten dann tritt folgendes auf... die gegnerischen gruppen ziehen sich langsam zurück und sterben aber kaum(auser evtl den Zauberinen^^) dabei dank gruppenheal.

Wie immer wird nur darüber geredet das der Feuermage zu stark sei dabei wurden mehrfach screens im forum gezeigt das auch ne Zauberin mal locker im t2 auf 179k dam kommen kann.Aber so etwas überliest mann natürlich gerne gibt es doch mehr zerstörungsspieler in war und es ist ihre feindklasse.

Warum redet ihr nichtmal lieber über eure Hexerin hm?Würde sagen es ist eine der stärksten wenn nicht die stärkste klasse überhaupt in war.(pvp)Logo steht die Hexerin im schnitt immer nur auf platz 4-8 vom dmg her aber immer mit den meisten kills/rp`s.


Nunja sicherlich lässt sich noch über vieles hin und her diskutieren wir werden sehen was und wie es sich ändern wird.Ich jedoch werde auch weiterhin so spielen das ich spass in War habe und nicht das ziel verfolge so schnell wie möglich 40 zu werden.

mfg


----------



## Astravall (7. November 2008)

Oh da gabs wohl nen Edit beim Eisenbrecher:



> # The rate in which Grudge is lost has been changed. Grudge will now start decaying 10 seconds after you stop building Grudge. It will decay at 10 Grudge every second.
> # The rate in which Grudge is lost has been changed. Grudge will now start decaying 10 seconds after you stop building Grudge. It will decay at 10 Grudge every second. This is the same mechanic that is used for the Bright Wizard's "Combustion" mechanic. Grudge will still be gained at 5 Grudge per hit except in the case of more than 3 attackers all hitting the Ironbreaker simultaneously, in which case the Grudge gained will be slightly reduced.
> 
> # Oath Friend: The rate in which Grudge is generated has been changed. If the Ironbreaker is at 0-30 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 5 Grudges every time the Oath Friend is attacked. If the Ironbreaker is at 31-60 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 3 Grudges every time the Oath Friend is attacked. If the Ironbreaker is at 61-100 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 1 Grudge every time the Oath Friend is attacked.
> # Oath Friend: The rate in which Grudge is generated from the Oath Friend ability has been changed. If the Ironbreaker is at 0-30 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 5 Grudges every time the Oath Friend is attacked. If the Ironbreaker is at 31-60 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 3 Grudges every time the Oath Friend is attacked. If the Ironbreaker is at 61-100 Grudge, the Ironbreaker will gain 1 Grudge every time the Oath Friend is attacked.



Bewerten können das ja die ProfiEisenbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Ich lese durchweg, dass die Boni durch Stats erhöht werden, uiuiui ^^ Also kriegen Items mehr Gewichtung, kenn ich irgendwo her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Feuerzauberer werden auch stärker.
Naja, ich werd dann vorerst nicht verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das geht mir vollends in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich lese durchweg, dass die Boni durch Stats erhöht werden, uiuiui ^^ Also kriegen Items mehr Gewichtung, kenn ich irgendwo her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin stark versucht.... /dance ahahah xD

pewpew =D
nene das is die RICHTIGE RICHTUNG /cheer BW

erm..ach ne warte ich ...werd trotzdem von melees und tanks in 10 sek ausn latschen gehauen ( zugegeben wenn ich nich aufpasse, oder nit weg komm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich schon auf meine DoT-ticks und da ich ja nur mit dem gesicht über die tasta rollen muss um euch alle zu rocken, total und so....mal ehrlich, wenns so einfach wäre...würd ich was anderes spielen xD

greetz,
Wuzaer(der nur keinen zu harten nerf wollte und nun anscheined gebufft wird)


----------



## Streuneralex (7. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> ich bin stark versucht.... /dance ahahah xD
> 
> pewpew =D
> nene das is die RICHTIGE RICHTUNG /cheer BW



Ne, das ist Mist. Ich werde jetzt auch erstmal überlegen ob ich für WAR bezahlen soll.

Geht der Patch so live, dann wird halt Fallout 3 weitergespielt.

Grüsse


----------



## RageDonkey (7. November 2008)

Joena78 schrieb:


> Warum redet ihr nichtmal lieber über eure Hexerin hm?Würde sagen es ist eine der stärksten wenn nicht die stärkste klasse überhaupt in war.(pvp)Logo steht die Hexerin im schnitt immer nur auf platz 4-8 vom dmg her aber immer mit den meisten kills/rp`s.



Mit dem Unterschied das man quasi "Schutzlos" HINTER den feindliches Linien steht und die bw's locker flockig Schutz durch die Caster Massen bekommen ;]
Wenn du schon mit dmg/rp/exp argumentierst dann sieh dir bitte gleichzeitig die Todesfälle(?!) der Hexen an ...


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

RageDonkey schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied das man quasi "Schutzlos" HINTER den feindliches Linien steht und die bw's locker flockig Schutz durch die Caster Massen bekommen ;]
> Wenn du schon mit dmg/rp/exp argumentierst dann sieh dir bitte gleichzeitig die Todesfälle(?!) der Hexen an ...



das stimmt alles, ich hab auch ne WE bis 25 gespielt und kann dir da nur recht geben.
Meine kill, exp und ruf menge war jedoch immer unter den top 4 ( wenn ich grad total neu in dem SZ war) und was ich angegriffen hab is auch meist vor mir, selbst wenn (auch nur ein wenig ) zu schwach gehealt umgekippt - ich konnte meinen zweck also erfüllen!

nur sterben tuste halt echt etwas oft, aber auf rank 40 ( warum erst so spät -.- ?) bekommste ja nen super escape 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. November 2008)

Welchen Namen bekommt der Patch (Angst vor dem Lutschking)?


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Welchen Namen bekommt der Patch (Angst vor dem Lutschking)?



Wenn ich Jacobs richtig einschätze wird er durch seine hoch einfallsreiche art und weise der namensgebung glänzen...Patch 1.05.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Patso (7. November 2008)

nene des is der klassenpatch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach freu ich mich schon auf... left4dead ( die demo geht ja mittlerweile bei mir und ich muss sagen so macht spielen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## zadros (7. November 2008)

Die Dots werden ALLE verstärkt das hat nix mit dem BW zu tun ... im gegensatz zum Playing with Fire nerf was für mich als heiler das spiel wieder spielbar macht!

Leider wurden Zelotenhots abgeschwächt wodurch ich wohl kaum noch gegen 2 dotter nen tank heilen kann - schade! Hauptsache mein squiggi bekommt nun ordentlich wums lol der war eh schon recht oben was die useability im RvR anbelangt - hat nicht wirklich nen push gebraucht!


----------



## Kharlaros (7. November 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> Ne, das ist Mist. Ich werde jetzt auch erstmal überlegen ob ich für WAR bezahlen soll.
> 
> Geht der Patch so live, dann wird halt Fallout 3 weitergespielt.
> 
> Grüsse



geht mir ähnlich , mal schaun was der Black Guard bringt, die letzten 6 Level zur 40 mach ich noch voll, dann ist aber erstma ebbe, ähnlich wie Lari denke auch ich , dass diese umgewichtung in die falsche Richtung geht. Das hatte ich mir nicht erhofft.


----------



## zadros (7. November 2008)

die beste fähigkeit des BW wurde generft - die restlichen dots kann man mit grp heal spam weg heilen ... dafür hat der bw nun einen erzfeind mehr - der squiggi haut durch rüsse debuff + mehr schaden nun deutlich mehr raus... bald werden die bw zurück gehen und squiggis ausm boden schießen

In diesem Sinne ist das Blatt nun doch größer geworden und kann den brunnen abdecken ;-)


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Die Dots werden ALLE verstärkt das hat nix mit dem BW zu tun ... im gegensatz zum Playing with Fire nerf was für mich als heiler das spiel wieder spielbar macht!
> 
> Leider wurden Zelotenhots abgeschwächt wodurch ich wohl kaum noch gegen 2 dotter nen tank heilen kann - schade! Hauptsache mein squiggi bekommt nun ordentlich wums lol der war eh schon recht oben was die useability im RvR anbelangt - hat nicht wirklich nen push gebraucht!



hmm... ich fand die hots eigntl kay..naja heißt ja nich das so live geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ die 2 über mir: oha ihr spielt euren klassen aus überzeugung wie ich sehe..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is das  immer so bei euch ? "och manno meine nudelsuppe hat mir nich genug R-nudeln drin-näää ich ess keine Nudelsuppe mehr ( in tüte 2 is alles voller R's aber ich will nich wegn weil mimimi)

ja mimimi is nich grad n nettes wort aber es passt, die leute die das schon etwas länger machen,
richtig ich mein die bei mythic, ham da halt schon ne peilung was sie tun - versteht ihr ?

und am wichtigsten is, geht es so live ? weiß das jetzt schon jmd? steht da iwo:
- sry aber wir haben eure Klasse zur unfähigkeit gegimpt ? 

Nope.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Mikehoof (7. November 2008)

Das gejammere kenne ich irgendwo her :-) Mit jedem Patch haben bei einem anderen Spiel Leute angekündigt aufzuhören weil dies und das passierte. Wollen wir nicht erstmal abwarten bis der Patch on ist?
Manchmal denke ich das Leute besser dran sind die nicht in Foren lesen weil diese negative Stimmung ist ja unerträglich.


----------



## Karbal (7. November 2008)

ich halte die leute auch für komisch die jetzt schon mit accountkündig drohen, bei einem patch der 1. eventl noch anders live geht und 2. keiner getestet hat wie er sich auswirkt.

Manche Leute wirken auf einen wie Kleinkinder wenns ums Gemüse geht: Ich wil aber keinen Spinat , ich ich ich , will  will will ...


----------



## zadros (7. November 2008)

Karbal schrieb:


> Manche Leute wirken auf einen wie Kleinkinder wenns ums Gemüse geht: Ich wil aber keinen Spinat , ich ich ich , will  will will ...



Und die meisten davon sind DD's xD
Hab grad gesehen 20% aller Chars sind BW und in unserer Gilde gibts 50% Heiler lol
WAR ANALYSE


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Ich droh nicht mit kündigen, sondern verlängere einfach noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schau mir die Reaktionen im Forum nach Aufspielen des Patches an, und dann entscheid ich mich. Eventuell spar ich mir damit vorerst 13€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (7. November 2008)

euch ist aber schon klar, das vieles davon reine Theorie ist, oder?
Viele Änderungen werden dann erst richtig ingame beurteilt werden können, also warum hier manche gleich von Account
closen reden ist mir schleierhaft.

Einfach mal schaun und in Ruhe beurteilen, dann kann man ja immer noch entscheiden. 
Weiters freu ich mich schon sehr auf die neuen Klassen, da auch dies wieder ein neuer Aspekt ist, der zur Beurteilung dient.

Noch in jedem MMO wird immer wieder an den Klassen geschraubt, also bitte lasst so eine sinnlose Panikmache.

mfg


----------



## Isel (7. November 2008)

Es ist ja was anderes ob wer rumheult, weil seine Klasse nen nerf bekommt, oder oben weil etwas geändert wird, was einem generell am Spiel gefallen hat. Zu Klassennerfs brauchtm an nix sagen. Das ist überall so, muss man akzeptieren. Das geht doch ständig hin und her, wer am lautesten weint, bekommt beim nächsten Patch was Feines, ein anderer wird halt geschwächt.
Aber wenn so Dinge eingeführt werden, dass Items mehr Gewichtung bekommen, dann ist das ein Eingriff in ne Sache, die vielen Leuten sehr wichtig ist. Der Grund, warum viele WOW hassen, ist ja auch der, dass du mit schlechteren Items keine Schnitte gegen Freaks hattes,t egal ob die was drauf hatten oder nicht.
Hieri st es bisher anders und es wäre schon schade, wenn sihc das ändert. Sicher wollen Spielsüchtige auch ne Belohnung haben, sie spielen ja so viel nur, weil sie im Spiel was erreichen können, was andere nicht schaffen. Solls doch auch geben, aber man darfs halt nicht übertreiben, das is nen schmaler Grat.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich schau mir die Reaktionen im Forum nach Aufspielen des Patches an, und dann entscheid ich mich. Eventuell spar ich mir damit vorerst 13€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist in etwas so als ob man an die Wahlversprechen von Politikern glaubt. Schaut euch den Patch selber an und entscheidet dann, aber macht Eure Entscheidng nicht von dem ********* Abhängig der in den Foren steht. Hier jammert doch jeder nur dass seine Klasse schwächer gemacht wurde und alle anderen imba. Und nicht nur in WAR, in jedem Spiel. Es ist immer das gleiche. Also selber schauen und entscheiden, nicht die Entscheidung abnehmen lassen.


----------



## Abarton (7. November 2008)

@alle rumheuler closed eure acc und geht wieder in weiten des www oda zu wow oda so danke und erstma abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

Isel schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum viele WOW hassen, ist ja auch der, dass du mit schlechteren Items keine Schnitte gegen Freaks hattes,t egal ob die was drauf hatten oder nicht.



ich denke/hoffe das sie das nicht so gemeint haben, bzw so krass...eben nur leicht
was mir wichtig ist, sowas wie weapon skill vom BW equip runter, oder int vom IB equip weg..

es gibt halt doch werte dessen potenzial man als bestimmter archetyp nich voll auschöpfen kann, sie daher weniger sinn machen als ein anderer stat.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Joena78 (7. November 2008)

RageDonkey schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied das man quasi "Schutzlos" HINTER den feindliches Linien steht und die bw's locker flockig Schutz durch die Caster Massen bekommen ;]
> Wenn du schon mit dmg/rp/exp argumentierst dann sieh dir bitte gleichzeitig die Todesfälle(?!) der Hexen an ...




Eigentlich könnte ich ja nun sagen.... was interessiert es das wenn das ziel erreicht wurde 2-3dd`s und/oder Heiler mitgenommen zu haben?
oder
Unsere HJ sterben da genauso?!(Spiegelklassen und so)

Leider schauts anders aus und die Hexerin lebt vom guten dauerheal.Mag bei euch auf`m server anders sein aber bei uns lebt ne Hexe die mit den höchsten/max level /Sz hat verdammt lange.

Achja das mit den toden is mir schon bekannt hab selbst nen 19er HJ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es in den Szenarios aber nie so ist das hier wir,dort gegner und mitte nix ist...du hast immer alle sonstwo dastehn^^


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Ich hab ein Bild vom Spiel, Meinungen zu den Klassen, Fähigkeiten etc. Daraus bilde ich mir eine Meinung zu nötigen Patches/Änderungen.
Und wenn ich jetzt die Patchnotes lese, dann geht das in meinen Augen fast völlig in die falsche Richtung.
Andere finden die Patchnotes klasse, sag ich ja auch nichts gegen.

Und jetzt warte ich erstmal ab, ob die Reaktionen so ausfallen, wie ich sie erwarte, auch hier im Forum. Ich kann Kritik oder unbegründetes Rumgeheule unterscheiden. Und dann seh ich ja auch, ob ich mich geirrt habe, oder eben nicht. Ein Abo ist schnell wieder eingerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jetzt die Patchnotes lese, dann geht das in meinen Augen fast völlig in die falsche Richtung.


geht mir genauso


----------



## Sorzzara (7. November 2008)

Ich hoffe vor allen Dingen, dass das leveln für Healklassen vereinfacht wird...es dauert so wie es im Moment ist, einfach viel zu lange, auf die 40 zu kommen.


----------



## BlueIce84 (7. November 2008)

> Items
> 
> * An issue has been fixed that was causing the buff icon on various marketing rewards  not to display correctly.
> 
> ...




Wo steht da jetzt das Items geändert wurden? Ich finde nichts wo steht das es items mit extremen Stats geben soll.
In den Patchnotes steht bei einigen Klassen nur das dots/hots jetzt _korrekt_ mit den Itemstats funktionieren.
Also wurden nur Bugs behoben so das es jetzt richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Celt!c (7. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> die beste fähigkeit des BW wurde generft - die restlichen dots kann man mit grp heal spam weg heilen ... dafür hat der bw nun einen erzfeind mehr - der squiggi haut durch rüsse debuff + mehr schaden nun deutlich mehr raus... bald werden die bw zurück gehen und squiggis ausm boden schießen
> 
> In diesem Sinne ist das Blatt nun doch größer geworden und kann den brunnen abdecken ;-)



dachte der bw wird nicht genervt,wo solln das stehn?


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

The amount that stats contribute to the damage of this ability has been slightly increased to make it consistent with other damage over time abilities.

Der Satz steht bei fast allen Klassen und den entsprechenden DoTs. Jetzt schon hab ich Probleme als Zelot gegenzuheilen, wenn mehr als 2 Leute auf ein Ziel draufdreschen. Demnächst gibts im Durchschnitt mehr Schaden, aber die Heilung bleibt gleich. Wenn nicht sogar schlechter.
Die Items bleiben von den Werten her gleich.


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Jetzt schon hab ich Probleme als Zelot gegenzuheilen, wenn mehr als 2 Leute auf ein Ziel draufdreschen.



wenn du als 1(!) Heiler 2(!!!) DD's gegenheilen willst, dann solltest du die klasse GOTT wählen.
(mal davon abgesehen das du ein tank locker gegen 2 DD's egal welcher archetyp gegenheilen kannst, und wenn du jetzt nein sagst muss ich dir leider etwas mitgeben...dann machst du/der tank was falsch)

willst du allerdings fairness dann MÜSSEN 2 DD's nen zb andern DD mit heal umklatschen können ( keine garantie, aber es sollte schaffbar sein)!

Sonst kannste ja gleich alle klassen außer heiler und tank löschen und 3 std 12 on 12 beginnen...

joa...denk ma so passt das...

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## joekay (7. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Sonst kannste ja gleich alle klassen außer heiler und tank löschen und 3 std 12 on 12 beginnen...



Jetzt kannst eigentlich alles bis auf FZ und Heiler löschen, zumindest Szenarien gewinnt man so alle. Aber egal, die Änderungen passen. Spiele jetzt auch FZ.


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst eigentlich alles bis auf FZ und Heiler löschen, zumindest Szenarien gewinnt man so alle. Aber egal, die Änderungen passen. Spiele jetzt auch FZ.



das mag deine meinung sein, jedoch gehen wir immer drauf wenn die andere seite tanks hat, die die caster schützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und melees die uns killen...ergo is deine grp ausgeglichen = WIN.

Alles andere ist immer negativ, oder nur stark weil man glücklicherweise nur seinen opfer archetyp als gegner hat ( is mir noch nie passiert).

EDIT: juhu noch einer der BW nur spielt weil er denkt er is OP, sowas brauchen wir /golfclap

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Ein Heiler sollte zwei Ziele am Leben halten können, weiß garnicht wieso du dich daran jetzt so hochziehst.
Und außerdem kriegen auch Tanks ab und zu Schaden rein jenseits von gut und böse. Da denkt man garnicht ans Gegenheilen. Die Schere zwischen Schaden/Heilung geht mit diesem Patch noch weiter auseinander. Alle Klassen machen demnächst mehr Schaden mit ihren DoTs, kein Heiler heilt nach dem Patch besser, sondern eher schlechter durch abschwächen der HoTs.

Und wieso sollten zwei DDs einen DD mit Heilung umklatschen können? Stumpfes Schaden raushauen ist also wichtiger als Interaktion zwischen zwei Charakteren?


----------



## Streuneralex (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ein Heiler sollte zwei Ziele am Leben halten können, weiß garnicht wieso du dich daran jetzt so hochziehst.
> Und außerdem kriegen auch Tanks ab und zu Schaden rein jenseits von gut und böse. Da denkt man garnicht ans Gegenheilen. Die Schere zwischen Schaden/Heilung geht mit diesem Patch noch weiter auseinander. Alle Klassen machen demnächst mehr Schaden mit ihren DoTs, kein Heiler heilt nach dem Patch besser, sondern eher schlechter durch abschwächen der HoTs.
> 
> Und wieso sollten zwei DDs einen DD mit Heilung umklatschen können? Stumpfes Schaden raushauen ist also wichtiger als Interaktion zwischen zwei Charakteren?




/sign

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Mythic diesen Patch so wirklich live gehen lässt. Dann ist mein Heiler nicht mehr als ein wandelnder Heiltrank.

Grüsse


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und wieso sollten zwei DDs einen DD mit Heilung umklatschen können? Stumpfes Schaden raushauen ist also wichtiger als Interaktion zwischen zwei Charakteren?



erm...ich sagte extra können ~.~ sogar noch in klammern ne erklärung, extra damit du verstehst das die chance vorhanden sein MUSS.

ich bin btw auch dagegen das die hots generft werden und hab auch nie gesagt das ich den nerf gut finde/finden würde.

Desweiteren beispiel(alle haben den gleichen rang): du heilst Black Orc, BO guarded dich und benutzt einen schild weil er seine klasse verstanden hat- 2 random DD's se es ranged oder melee stehen euch gegenüber - mind 60-80% winchance für euch.

falls sie dich fokusn haste guard, deinen heal und der BO benutzt natürlich KD und KB's.

noch fragen ?

EDIT: wenn du als einzelne person den schaden von zwei vollzeit DD's auf ein DD(die ham leichte rüssi etc) gehenheilen kannst bedeutet das im selben moment das du dich selbst auch gegen 2 DD's gegenheilen kannst--denk kurz nach--ok es wird geklickt haben, das wäre imbalanced.

EDIT2: aus einem US-Forum, einer der den sinn verstanden hat...

"I really like the WAR Dev team's philosophy of Healing being equalized with damage."

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Crowbar (7. November 2008)

Ok gleich vorweg: ich würde im kreis springen wenn bw und wh genervt werden würden, da die beiden klassen wohl für die meisten tode meines kleinen schamis verantwortlich sind, aber seien wir mal ehrlich:
Der wahre Grund warum die Bombergruppen so gut in SCs funktionieren ist ganz einfach das wir nicht richtig zusammenspielen.

Rein von der Heilleistung kann ich mit einer guten Gruppe locker 2DDs wegheilen, das ist nicht das Problem (bessere heiler wie ich und die findet ihr garantiert, machen wahrscheinlich sogar mehr). Warum wir dann immer aufs Maul bekommen? 

Aus meiner Sicht ganz einfach:

1. Meeles die total killgeil ständig aus Healreichweite laufen. Wenn ich nicht nachlaufe --> er tot und in Folge ich tot. Wenn ich ihm nachlaufe, bin ich plötzlich in range sämtlicher DDs --> ich tot und dann er.
2. Wenn an mir ein WH dranklebt, müssten nur unsere range DDs kurz von ihren Zielen umschalten, dann wär die Sache geritzt... aber he warum, soll der Healer doch laufen.
3. gleich wie oben nur dass auch kein Meele auf die Idee kommen würde mir kurz zu helfen, wobei die natürlich die weiteren Wege haben.
4. und natürlich die heiler, die noch nicht kapiert haben dass man meeles kiten kann und wenn dann nicht wissen wo sie sie hinbringen sollten
5. kein fokusiertes Feuer
6. ich selbst und mein zu langsam wachsendes Verständis für die Klasse (hab erst vor kurzem rausgefunden, was man nicht alles disspellen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und jetzt schreien alle nach nerfs. Jedoch wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat gewinnt man auch gegen die Bomber. 
Auf jeden Nerf-Schrei kann ich nur sagen : Learn 2 Play und das gilt auch für mich selbst....

mfg Tuschn/carroburg


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

Crowbar schrieb:


> Ok gleich vorweg: ich würde im kreis springen wenn bw und wh genervt werden würden, da die beiden klassen wohl für die meisten tode meines kleinen schamis verantwortlich sind, aber seien wir mal ehrlich:
> Der wahre Grund warum die Bombergruppen so gut in SCs funktionieren ist ganz einfach das wir nicht richtig zusammenspielen.
> 
> Rein von der Heilleistung kann ich mit einer guten Gruppe locker 2DDs wegheilen, das ist nicht das Problem (bessere heiler wie ich und die findet ihr garantiert, machen wahrscheinlich sogar mehr). Warum wir dann immer aufs Maul bekommen?
> ...




AMG fullquote!!!!
/sign 
/sign 
/sign 

er hats echt raus ! teamplay > all 4tw !

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> EDIT: wenn du als einzelne person den schaden von zwei vollzeit DD's auf ein DD(die ham leichte rüssi etc) gehenheilen kannst bedeutet das im selben moment das du dich selbst auch gegen 2 DD's gegenheilen kannst--denk kurz nach--ok es wird geklickt haben, das wäre imbalanced.


Nope, aber da du ja der Fachmann bist brauch ich ja nicht erklären wieso, oder? Spielst keinen Heiler? Achso...
Ob ich auch einen DD spiele? Jop, geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze.

Da für dich der Patch aus "Geil, mein BW wird stärker" besteht, du keine Ahnung von Klassen hast aber meinst munter über deren Nutzen und Leistung diskutieren zu können steige ich hier jetzt aus. Gegen Lernresistenz gibts eben kein Mittel.


----------



## joekay (7. November 2008)

Geht ein Marauder oder eine HK mal auf die FZ muss er wohl aus der Healrange. Beißt sich da etwa die Katze in den Schwanz?


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nope, aber da du ja der Fachmann bist brauch ich ja nicht erklären wieso, oder? Spielst keinen Heiler? Achso...
> Ob ich auch einen DD spiele? Jop, geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze.
> 
> Da für dich der Patch aus "Geil, mein BW wird stärker" besteht, du keine Ahnung von Klassen hast aber meinst munter über deren Nutzen und Leistung diskutieren zu können steige ich hier jetzt aus. Gegen Lernresistenz gibts eben kein Mittel.



flame fail.
ich habe nen auf heal geskillten und wille equippten sigmar priester rang 25.
oh, das hebelt alles aus was du gesagt hast, sry..wollt ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im übrigen weglaufen löst keine probleme, das lernt man ungefähr mit 14-18 wenn man meint die welt wäre gegen einen...

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Kharlaros (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild vom Spiel, Meinungen zu den Klassen, Fähigkeiten etc. Daraus bilde ich mir eine Meinung zu nötigen Patches/Änderungen.
> Und wenn ich jetzt die Patchnotes lese, dann geht das in meinen Augen fast völlig in die falsche Richtung.
> Andere finden die Patchnotes klasse, sag ich ja auch nichts gegen.
> 
> ...



nothing more to say.

Die Richtung, die auch Lari hier beschreibt is für mein pers. Spielvergnügen ausschlaggebend. Ich sehe nun zunächst einmal die Ankündigungen , die Live-Releasenotes an und überlege mir dann wie es für mich weitergeht.

Das hat nix mit rumgeheule zu tun. Ich selbst wäre auch bereit aufn Testrealm mitzuwirken um etweilige Trugschlüsse und Veränderungen zu tweaken. Aber wenn sie so live gehen wäre das nicht in meinem Interesse.

Im Gegensatz zu weiteren "omg,nerf, nerf" gejammer ziehe ich im Zweifelfall meine Konsequenzen ohne seitenlang zu flamen und zu jammern. 

Ich pers. will keinen Dmg-Jünger spielen und damge increased while heal decreased/oder auf dem gleichen Level bleibend (was ich ehrlich gesagt bezweifel bei den HoT-Veränderungen) is nicht meine Vorstellung von angenehmer Spielweise, bitte lest richtig... MEINE VORSTELLUNG, kein Dogma und allgemeingültiges Gesetz. Wer damit nicht leben kann, der hat ein Problem, meines isses dann nicht, also spart euch die Flames.

Lg
Kharlaros


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

Kharlaros schrieb:


> damge increase while heal decreased is nicht meine Vorstellung von angenehmer Spielweise



jup, vllt ließt lari das ja und versteht es diesesmal : ich bin stark dagegen heal zu nerfen.
und dmg-jünger gibt es ja denn noch mehr, oh noes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein im ernst die hauen nicht schlecht zu -.-)

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> EDIT: wenn du als einzelne person den schaden von zwei vollzeit DD's auf ein DD(die ham leichte rüssi etc) gehenheilen kannst bedeutet das im selben moment das du dich selbst auch gegen 2 DD's gegenheilen kannst--denk kurz nach--ok es wird geklickt haben, das wäre imbalanced.


Dann extra noch für dich:
Mit HoTs bekommt man keinen Charakter gegen zwei DDs gegengeheilt. Der 3 Sekunden Cast ist zwingend dafür notwendig.
Dieser 3 Sekunden Cast ist aber instabil. Krieg ich keinen Schaden kann ich damit meinen DD am Leben halten, krieg jedoch ich den Schaden, dann werf ich kurz die HoTs, und der 3 Sekunden Cast geht vielleicht einmal durch, und dann lieg ich im Staub. Es zeigt einfach, dass du keine Ahnung davon hast.

Und gerade als Sigmarpriest etwas von imbalance zu schreiben.... Als Melee-Heiler heilt der SP/DoK sich im T1 und T2 locker gegen zwei Gegner, auch DDs, gegen. Die Stoffheiler können das nicht. Du scheinst ja ein Händchen für die stärkeren Klassen zu haben.


----------



## Crowbar (7. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Geht ein Marauder oder eine HK mal auf die FZ muss er wohl aus der Healrange. Beißt sich da etwa die Katze in den Schwanz?



jupp, beißt sie sich... war wohl etwas ungenau in meinem Post.
Ich verstehe schon dass wenn ein meele einen dd umklopfen will nach vorne muss und ich das beachten muss, allerdings gibts viele die nicht nachdenken wo sie hinrennen und es mir unnötig schwer machen indem sie sich den am weitesten entfernten suchen, ihm 2km nachlaufen oder ständig hinter irgendwelchen säulen oder sonstigem verschwinden...

gibt genug leute die das echt intelligent machen und wahrscheinlich auch genug fälle in denen ich einfach total dämlich stehe. Was mein Post eigendlich aussagen soll ist, dass sich jeder selbst an der nase nehmen soll und überlegen was er besser machen kann bevor er "NERF" schreit...

und ja mein Post war sehr von den Leiden eines Heilers geprägt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Tuschn/carroburg


----------



## Crowbar (7. November 2008)

Edit: doppelpost wegen lag sry


----------



## Crowbar (7. November 2008)

Edit: doppelpost wegen lag sry


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

Hmm..sry da hatte ich bin dran gedacht an dein 3sek heal, muss ich dir uneingeschränkt recht geben, gegen 2 DD's siehste kein land.

is dir ma aufgefallen das alles was ich spiel tootaaal imba für dich is ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


komisch mein SP stribt aber trotzdem gegen 2 DD's oder sogar gegen eine HK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eventuel schaffst du es ja jetzt mich nich anzueiern, ich meins ja nicht böse.

EDIT: ich hab da ma ne frage dieser instant heal, reißt der auf deinem lvl so stark nix mehr ? deine klasse hab ich nur bis 9 gespielt..ergo null peilung vom zeloten genau.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Instant Heal = Moral? 60 Sekunden Cooldown, heilt etwa soviel wie ein kritischer Nuke vom BW.
Es gibt nur zwei Klassen, und eine Ability, von denen ich denke sie bedürfen Anpassung.
Das sind Melee-Heiler und der BW. Die Ability ist der Ansaug-Spell vom Engi und Magus.

Die Melee-Heiler sind im T1 und T2 immens stark, eben so lange, bis die Healdebuffs ins Spiel kommen.
Der BW ist im allgemeinen eine Rampensau. Root, immenser Schaden, instant DoTs...

Was bringt der Patch? Lediglich mehr Schaden für alle, paar Ability-Fixes und schlechtere Heilung. Als Zelot brauch ich nicht mehr Schaden. Was soll man denn da als Heiler noch denken als omg...


----------



## Churchak (7. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> EDIT: ich hab da ma ne frage dieser instant heal, reißt der auf deinem lvl so stark nix mehr ? deine klasse hab ich nur bis 9 gespielt..ergo null peilung vom zeloten genau.


denn kann man zumindest beim runi knicken.der  heilt irgendwas um die 200-300 mit level 30 und das mit nem riesen AP aufwand,der ist schick um da mal fix zeit zu gewinnen wenn man auf der flucht ist (wobei da die dots von ner hk teilweise höher ticken als was ich da insta mir reinschiebe) aber zu mehr eigendlichauch nicht. naja mag anders ausschaun wenn man die passende linie dazu skillt aber irgendwie konnt ich mich dazu nicht durchringen da der in der DDlinie liegt.


----------



## Ascían (7. November 2008)

Langsam habe ich den Überblick verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War Lari am Anfang noch erbost über das verstärkte korrelieren von Stats mit Schaden (was in den meisten Fällen einen derben Nerf bedeutet, wie schon auf Warhammeralliance.com durchgerechnet wurde), so driftet die Diskussion jetzt wieder ab in "OMG, mein Healer kann nicht 2 DD wegroxxorn." - Natürlich nicht. Das Problem, was mit diesem Patch viel gravierender auf uns zu kommen wird, ist die weit verteilte Schadensanhebung während das Equip und die Basisstats gleich bleiben. Heisst also, alle machen mehr Schaden, haben aber immer noch gleich viel Leben. Erinnert mich dann jedes Scenario an UT InstaGib Deathmatch? Dazu werden bei vielen Heilern die HoTs generft.
Naja, mal abwarten wie das ganze auf dem PTR aussieht - ich hoffe nur sie lassen die Änderungen des Schattenkriegers, ich finde es gut im Assault-Stance auf 800 STR zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Instant Heal = Moral?



nene, den du schon auf rang 1 hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du regst dich viel zu sehr auf, da wird sich eh noch einiges ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: heißt Blitzen des Chaos.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Crowbar (7. November 2008)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, als schamane fühl ich mich überhaupt nicht generft, bin sogar zufrieden mit den Änderungen (bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die Änderungen von He, nich' blutn ein nerf sind oder nicht....)

Kann also das Gefühl von Lari nicht teilen, aber spiele auch keinen Zeloten...

mfg Tuschn/Carroburg


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Joa Ascian, so in der Art denk ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Schamane: Zelot als Heiler ohne Mechanik ala Schamane oder Melee-DD schaut in den Notes richtig in die Röhre. Ein vom Zelot gewirkter Schadensspell sind AP und Zeit, die nicht in Heal investiert wurden. Beim Schamanen gibts nach dem Schadensspell kleinen Boni für den nächsten Healspell, oder mal eben schnell einen Instant Nuke nach 5 gecasteten Heilspells.


----------



## Enos (7. November 2008)

Hab mir nicht alle Seiten durch gelesen,aber was ist mit dne Schwarzork wird er schwächer gemacht oder hab ich mich nur verhört? Kann da wär bitte was zu sagen was genau sich da ändert?!


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht alle Seiten durch gelesen,aber was ist mit dne Schwarzork wird er schwächer gemacht oder hab ich mich nur verhört? Kann da wär bitte was zu sagen was genau sich da ändert?!



Nene, alles in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich such mal eben ne Quelle..momentchen..

EDIT:
Black Orc

&#8226; All Black Orcs have undergone significant changes and will need to reallocate their career mastery points as a result. Be sure to speak to your trainer right away to regain your abilities!

&#8226; All War Bellows will now persist through the Black Orc&#8217;s death. This means that you will not have to recast a War Bellow after respawning or being resurrected.

&#8226; Trip Em Up: The snare from this ability will no longer stack with other snares. Also, the damage has been reduced but no longer occurs over time. The AP cost has increased and the reuse timer has been removed.

&#8226; Da Big Un: The damage of this spell has increased, and its radius reduced.

&#8226; Skull Thumper: This ability now adds an effect that deals additional damage to the target whenever they are critically hit.

&#8226; Right in da Jibblies: The reuse timer of this ability has been lowered.

&#8226; Follow me Lead: The Toughness buff given to the defensive target should now work correctly.

&#8226; Juggernaut: This ability is now available at rank 12.

&#8226; Guard: This ability should no longer attempt to work on players outside of your group.

&#8226; Rock &#8216;Ard: This ability now starts a Plan chain.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Enos (7. November 2008)

Danke :-)


----------



## Wuzaer (7. November 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Danke :-)



np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuazer


----------



## Gromthar (7. November 2008)

Kharlaros schrieb:


> Die Richtung, die auch Lari hier beschreibt is für mein pers. Spielvergnügen ausschlaggebend. Ich sehe nun zunächst einmal die Ankündigungen , die Live-Releasenotes an und überlege mir dann wie es für mich weitergeht.


Geht mir exakt genauso.

Ich mag Warhammer, ich finde die meisten Mitspieler wirklich angenehm und irgendwie macht es ja auch Spaß. Allerdings verstehe ich Mythics Patchpolitik nicht und finde, durch die jetzigen Ankündigungen, um ehrlich zu sein meinen Eisenbrecher und meinen Zeloten ziemlich beschnitten. Jeder Spieler wird seine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen - entweder weiter machen oder es lassen. Bis dahin habe ich mit meinen BW sicherlich auch auch 40 gebracht, vielleicht bringt diese Klasse dann den Spaß, der mich an diesem Spiel hält. Andererseits will natürlich auch Moria erkundet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (7. November 2008)

kann mir jemand evtl auf deutsch erklären was die änderungen am bw genau sind? is es nu gut dass die stats bei den dots anders einberechnet werden oder nicht?
das spiel mit dem feuer gefixt wurde kann ich nachvollziehen und auch damit leben, da mir schon klar war, dass es so nicht gewollt sein kann


----------



## joekay (7. November 2008)

Ich beginne am Stein-Schere-Papier-System zu zweifeln, weil mache Steine das Papier anzünden bevor es sie umwickeln kann. Feuersteine sozusagen...


----------



## schmand (7. November 2008)

Das System ist: Stein, Scherze, Papier, Säure. Die Säure gewinnt immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kharlaros (7. November 2008)

Jetzt konnt ich mal kräftig durch atmen:

Mark Jacobs:
If because of the changes to damage we need to buff healing spells, it will be done before 1.05 goes LIVE. That's why we are putting these notes out now and putting them on the PTS first. We can make changes through the spreadsheets all we want but the real test occurs in the game and that's why we have the PTS now.

Mark 

Soll heissen:
Erstma die Auswirkung des stärkeren Schadens checken um dann die jeweilige Heilung nachzutweaken.
Sehr gut, freut mich , dass hierzu noch etwas von MJ nachgereicht wurde.


----------



## Twibble (7. November 2008)

Hoffe wir haben auch Zugang zum Testserver und nicht nur unsere Nordamerikanischen Freunde.

Edit: wobei ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann... unsere Charakter- und Accountdaten sind ja nicht in deren Datenbanken... prima. Aber wen interessiert auch schon was Europäer denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (7. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Hoffe wir haben auch Zugang zum Testserver und nicht nur unsere Nordamerikanischen Freunde.



kannste knicken. goa hat es bisher auch nicht geschaft servertransfers zu implementieren.


----------



## Geige (7. November 2008)

hm... -.-*

ich hoffe doch Mythic macht entsprechend druck!


----------



## Twibble (7. November 2008)

Genau - wie bei den Servertransfers. Der Storch bringt die Babies und nächsten Monat kommt der Nikolaus und kackt Dir in den Stiefel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> und nächsten Monat kommt der Nikolaus und kackt Dir in den Stiefel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das bezweilfe ich, dieses Jahr erwische ich den Rentierpsychopaten.

GOA will halt uns nix halbfertiges servieren, deshalb dauert das so lange. *zwinker* *zwinker*


----------



## Celt!c (8. November 2008)

In einem neuen Thread im IGN-Forum gab Mythic-Chef Mark Jacobs nun ein paar Änderungen für den kommenden Patch 1.05 bekannt. Das ist quasi die Reaktion auf die vielen Spieler, die sich über die Patchnotes beschwerten. Hier die Highlights:
Die Critchance die Bright Wizards und Sorceress durch Combustion/Dark Magic erhalten wird reduziert!
Anpassungen einiger Skills der Sorc. an den BW
Der Grudge-Aufbau des Iron Breakers wird weiter verändert. Der Oathfriend soll effektiver werden und die Grudge-Kosten der Skills werden reduziert. Dennoch treten die bereits in den ersten Patchnotes angekündigten Änderungen in Kraft, so dass der IB nicht ewig mit 100 Grudge rumrennen kann.
Ranged Healers: 3 Sec Heals werden zu 2.5 Sec Heals und die Chance, dass der Cast zurückgesetzt wird, wird reduziert
Melee Healers: Divine Strike/Rend Soul [Göttl. Ansturm und so] gehen von 250% auf 350% des Schadens auf Heilung
Chosen/Marauder Änderungen: Bestimmte Skills profitieren nun von Stärke, statt Intelligenz

Natürlich befindet sich alles noch im Test-Prozess und kann sich jederzeit ändern. Mythic zeigt aber, dass sie auf die Fans hören - gerade der Nerf für die Bright Wizards und Sorceress ist nötig, genauso wie der Buff der Heiler angesichts der Schadenserhöhungen und Bugfixing bei diversen Karrieren. Man darf gespannt sein was noch kommt - keeping you updated.


----------



## Rorret (9. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich vorne nur auf Tanks geht, oder wie gestört einem Gegner der auf 10% ist über die halbe Karte hinterherläuft weil man auf den Kill geil ist, ist es kein Wunder das Magier 200k Schaden machen.



....jaaaaa, das sind die härtesten! die ALLES andere ausser acht lassen und egal was da kommt, einem über die komplette map hinterher rennen, nur um den kill zu bekommen! solche leute sind einfach nur krank und man sieht ganz genau, aus welchem spiel sie kommen. man müßte für die irgend nen zauber haben, um sie für den rest des scenarios an ort und stelle zu fesseln(oder automatisch letzter im killmeter - das würde sie an den rande des selbstmords bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (9. November 2008)

Celt!c schrieb:


> In einem neuen Thread im IGN-Forum gab Mythic-Chef Mark Jacobs nun ein paar Änderungen für den kommenden Patch 1.05 bekannt. Das ist quasi die Reaktion auf die vielen Spieler, die sich über die Patchnotes beschwerten. Hier die Highlights:
> Die Critchance die Bright Wizards und Sorceress durch Combustion/Dark Magic erhalten wird reduziert!
> Anpassungen einiger Skills der Sorc. an den BW
> Der Grudge-Aufbau des Iron Breakers wird weiter verändert. Der Oathfriend soll effektiver werden und die Grudge-Kosten der Skills werden reduziert. Dennoch treten die bereits in den ersten Patchnotes angekündigten Änderungen in Kraft, so dass der IB nicht ewig mit 100 Grudge rumrennen kann.
> ...




alles ganz tolle änderungen, ändert aber nichts an der langeweile außerhalb der bg´s und der eintönigkeit innerhalb dieser, da  a) zu 99% nur 1 bg aufgeht und b) dies nach 99999 mal hintereinander auch nicht mehr ganz toll ist, aber was soll man sonst machen ?

pq´s? wo ich 500 mal das selbe machen darf? keeps raiden? wofür? um sich als ordler in die 20:1 destro übermacht zu stürzen?

es hakt an essentiellen dingen im spiel, es fehlt CONTENT. sorry wenn jeder meiner posts nur gemaule ist, denn ich habe mich einerseits auf warhammer gefreut und bin einfach enttäuscht das es sich als solche luftnummer entpuppt hat. mit "das game ist 2 monate alt, da kommt noch was blabla" könnt ihr nicht kommen, das ist eigene augenwischerei vor den tatsachen das absolut 0,0 neben den szenarios läuft aber "bald, ja bald kommt DER patch und alles ist gut"

klassenänderungen sind ganz toll und mit sicherheit nötig, ändert aber nichts daran das zu wenig leute da sind um auf dauer spaß an warhammer zu haben. 

klar warhammer wird seine fangemeinde finden, aber es wird nicht DER gegenpol zu wow werden, wie erhofft. "wow ist 4 jahre alt hat mehr zeit gehabt zu wachsen blabla" ähm, warhammer hatte 4 jahre zeit die fehler, die reichlich da sind, von wow lernen und es besser zu machen. und es macht prompt DEN fehler schlechthin, mit dem auch wow sich sein grab geschaufelt hat. totale fixierung auf bg´s. applaus.


----------



## Peraine1 (9. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> alles ganz tolle änderungen, *ändert aber nichts an *der langeweile außerhalb der bg´s und der eintönigkeit innerhalb dieser, *da  a) zu 99% nur 1 bg aufgeht und b) dies nach 99999 mal hintereinander auch nicht mehr ganz toll ist, aber was soll man sonst machen ?*



Patchnotes nicht gelesen aber flamen, bist mir sympatisch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (9. November 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> mag sein, aber ich wollte von anfang an eine glaskanone spielen. ist das nicht mehr erfüllt müsste ich wieder die klasse wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch das wäre er , lese mal die Klassenbeschreibung duch und lasse dir duch den Kopf gehen wer für was zuständig ist und wer wo dafür mehr einstecken muss... Von mir bekommste da nur das klassische L2P...   -.-


----------



## DefenderX (9. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> /sign AoE ist ohne frage zu stark.
> den direkten und auch Dot schaden sollten sie nicht nerfen da wir als ranged ja zum tank nuken da sind..und das jetzt schon nich ganz einfach is
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du kennst die Klassen nicht...


----------



## DefenderX (9. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> /sign AoE ist ohne frage zu stark.
> den direkten und auch Dot schaden sollten sie nicht nerfen da wir als ranged ja zum tank nuken da sind..und das jetzt schon nich ganz einfach is
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du kennst die Klassen nicht...


----------



## Gromthar (9. November 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kennst die Klassen nicht...


Er hat schon irgendwo recht.

Das Problem sehe ich allerdings an einer vollkommen anderen Stelle: Es gibt viel zu viele CC Möglichkeiten. Zu viele Kicks, Roots, Stuns, usw. Es wäre z.B. Klasse wenn ich mir mit meinem Eisenbrecher überlegen müssen wann ich einen CC nutze, jedoch brauche ich das nicht, denn 10 sek später ist der SE Kick wieder bereit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu haben 3 Klassen einen Root auf 10 sek CD, Magus und Squigtreiba dann nochmal je einen Root oder EA Knockdown. Davon mal abgesehen hat JEDE Klasse irgendeine Form von CC. Jeder Heiler hat z.B. einen AE Kick, jeder DD einen Single-Kick. Ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht, aber ich finde das hätte man ein wenig aufteilen sollten. Tanks haben Kicks, eine Klasse Root, eine Klasse Knockdowns - und dafür machen sie einfach ein bischen weniger Schaden, die DDs allerdings etwas mehr. Naja, whatever - wird sich eh nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Helevorn (9. November 2008)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Patchnotes nicht gelesen aber flamen, bist mir sympatisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




poste bitte mal wo genau steht das mit dem patch nun gleichmäßig alle anderen bgs aufgehen werden


----------



## Celt!c (9. November 2008)

WAR - EU Support 
November 9, 2008 

In den USA gibt es für Patch 1.05 offizielle Test-Server. Es gibt Charakter-Transfers von Servern mit geringer Spielerdichte zu besser besiedelten Servern. Auf US-Servern sind die T4 Gebiete nicht gelockt und es gibt schnellere Hot-Fixes. Das alles macht der amerikanische Support durch Mythic selbst möglich und das alles haben wir in Europa, wo der Support von GOA übernommen wird, nicht und dabei wurde uns gleicher oder sogar besserer Support versprochen.

mehr http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....ordpress.com%2F


----------



## Astravall (9. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> poste bitte mal wo genau steht das mit dem patch nun gleichmäßig alle anderen bgs aufgehen werden



Naja was ist damit?


> Um die Bevölkerungsbalance zwischen den verschiedenen Szenarien zu verbessern, haben wir ein Feature eingebaut, das die Anzahl der Male, die ein Szenario innerhalb kurzer Zeit starten kann, reduziert. Dies gibt Szenarien, die seltener starten, die Chance, die Bevölkerung der Schlange für sich zu gewinnen und häufiger zu beginnen.


( http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/news/...atch105_DE.html )

D.h. das gleiche Szeanrio kann nicht mehr öfter hintereinander starten und die anderen Szenarios gehen öfter auf. Klingt doch nach gleichmäßiger oder nicht?

MfG Michael


----------



## Helevorn (9. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Naja was ist damit?
> 
> ( http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/news/...atch105_DE.html )
> 
> ...




ok danke, habe ich in der tat übersehen und hoffe das es auch wirklich so kommt, mein fehler


----------



## Wuzaer (10. November 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kennst die Klassen nicht...



Lies weiter unten du kampf-keks, das war mit absicht geflunkert..

GZ zum flame fail.

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## clickrush (10. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> alles ganz tolle änderungen, ändert aber nichts an der langeweile außerhalb der bg´s und der eintönigkeit innerhalb dieser, da  a) zu 99% nur 1 bg aufgeht und b) dies nach 99999 mal hintereinander auch nicht mehr ganz toll ist, aber was soll man sonst machen ?
> 
> pq´s? wo ich 500 mal das selbe machen darf? keeps raiden? wofür? um sich als ordler in die 20:1 destro übermacht zu stürzen?
> 
> ...



völlig übertrieben. das problem ist: du gehörst zu der generation spielern, die spiele konsumieren und nicht mitspielen.
lösung: such dir eine starke gilde, die einige allianzen hat. 20zu1 verhältnisse gibt es auf keinem server. destro ist meist in der überzahl, was aber nicht heisst, das ordnung nichts schafft im RvR.

übrigens: wow fixiert sich überhaupt nicht auf bgs sondern auf arena und 25er raids.
war fixiert sich auf RvR und da sind szenarios und orvr dabei.


----------



## Aliesha (10. November 2008)

Unfasbar wenn man sich die Patchnotes anschaut da werden Klassen gepuscht die eh schon mehr als genug dmg machen ich glaub das alles nicht mehr


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2008)

Ich wundere mich gerade ehrlich,warum der JDK nen kleinen Heal nerf bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Dauer von Seeleninfosion erhöht bei gleichen Healwert)


----------



## Batzenbaer (10. November 2008)

Soso sie wollen die Critchance verringern...aber die chance sich selber zu killen bleibt gleich ja?
Dann kann ich gleich nach jedem Cast schmelze benutzen und lass die Verbrennung auf 0.
Kosten/Nutzen Faktor sollte sich schon die Waage halten sonst wirds sinnlos.

Hat denn mal einer nen Link von dem US Forum,wo sich die Leute über die Änderungen auf dem Testserver austauschen?
Würde mich auch mal interessieren was so kommt.

Achja und ich warte immernoch auf Servertranfer.Sollten langsam mal den Finger ziehen,bevor ich der einzige hier auf dem Server bin.


----------



## Twibble (10. November 2008)

http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_public_t...r_pts/b23438/p1


----------



## Wuzaer (11. November 2008)

Sie verringern den critbonus und den critschadensbonus von combustion...
aber bis jetzt weder die chance noch den schaden einer "spontanen selbstentzündung"

erm..arghhh!!! vielen lieben dank ihr Mythic-kampf-kekse xD >.<

naja wayne, *i r BW !!!*

mit oder ohne zu-tode-nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und ich rate allen FOTM-zockern sich mal zu überlegen ob es sich wirklich lohnt immer wieder von rang 1 neu anzufangen, oder sich eine klasse zu suchen die man spielt weil man sie einfach cool findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## HGVermillion (11. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> oder sich eine klasse zu suchen die man spielt weil man sie einfach cool findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also dem letzten "Coolen" Feuermagier den ich gesehen habe musste ich mit meinem Eisenbrechertwink ein Bier bringen damit er sich daran wärmen kann, soviel dazu


----------



## Batzenbaer (11. November 2008)

Also mein BW ist erstellt am 20.09,nachdem ich meinen WL mit lvl 14 einstampfte weil
das Pet mich in den Wahnsinn trieb.
Werd ihn auch weiterspielen auch wenn sie die Nerfkeule schwingen.
Meinetwegen können die FotM ruhig nun SW und SH anfangen.


----------



## Wuzaer (11. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Also mein BW ist erstellt am 20.09,nachdem ich meinen WL mit lvl 14 einstampfte weil
> das Pet mich in den Wahnsinn trieb.
> Werd ihn auch weiterspielen auch wenn sie die Nerfkeule schwingen.
> Meinetwegen können die FotM ruhig nun SW und SH anfangen.



eheh ja das pet war nich so wirklich das wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jup, so ists richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vermillion: haha ~.~ (das erinnert mich an die feuersud-quest im zwergen t1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) xD

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Ascían (11. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Meinetwegen können die FotM ruhig nun SW und SH anfangen.



SW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch nach dem Patch 1.0.5 die wohl unterprivilegierteste Klasse..im Gegensatz zum SH.


----------



## pulla_man (11. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Soso sie wollen die Critchance verringern...aber die chance sich selber zu killen bleibt gleich ja?
> Dann kann ich gleich nach jedem Cast schmelze benutzen und lass die Verbrennung auf 0.
> Kosten/Nutzen Faktor sollte sich schon die Waage halten sonst wirds sinnlos.




oha, gibs da ne quelle zu? entweder bin ich blind oder blöd, aber in den patch notes auf war-europe.com finde ich dazu nix. kann mir jemand nen link schicken?


----------

